# Death Watch Preimptive Strike



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

the ork fleet was far stronger in the subsector of Metalis. the fleet was large enough to bring a tear to even the biggest of warbosses eyes. it's looted ships only seemed to grow in number, and after every battle, the ork fleet got stronger and stronger. what they couldn't loot from the imperial navy that was struggling to keep up with the war effort, they built from the scrap that was left over from the battles before. their numbers were massive, and neigh limitless, but the sector's defense force was holding, if only barely. 

the imperial navy had taken massive casualties, the death toll and the number of ships lost, even worse, looted, would make even the most steadfast inquisitor cringe. the entire subsector had turned into one massive meat grinder of sorts, and inquisitor Ellen Thorn's ship was about to find out the hard way just how inaccurate the information on the sector was.

"that's right inquisitor, one more day and we will be at our destination. please get some rest" that message had been given to the inquisitor over six hours ago, and every last member of her team of death watch was asleep in their quarters, preparing for the fight ahead. little did they know just how wrong that timeline was. 

"what do you mean brace for" the captain of the ship didn't have time for a finished question as the Gladius frigate was ripped from the warp and warning lights began flashing on the bridge. crew on the bridge immediately began listing off their reports. 

"unknown impact, unable to determane damage" called one crew member as he frantically attempted to figure out what was going on

"power has been lost near the engineering deck. no contact" came another voice

"life support systems in the hanger have been severed, no contact from the crew. no visual either sir!" reported yet another crew member. this news as it kept coming was not good news. 

"Sir!" shouted one man in a panic stricken voice, the commander could not see what the man was freaking out about as his hands covered his face as he thought about what to do. he had made the mistake of assuming they had merely collided with something and were safe for the moment, he knew not how wrong he was.

"you had best have good news crewman" he groaned, lighting a cigar and looking towards the ceiling as sparks showered down around him. flaming peaces of melted plastic and scorched wire drizzled down around him from a wrecked panel in the ceiling. 

"SIR!" the man called once more, this time a tad more panicked

"WHAT IN THE EMPEROR'S NAME IS IT!?" demanded the captain, this time slamming his fist down on his chair's arm rest, snapping the wooden peace clean off and sending it clattering to the floor. 

"unknown object approaching at high speed sir! collision course! visual contact on the port side in... VISUAL CONTACT NOW SIR!" the crewman nearly pissed himself as a ork rock was burst to dust and green gore as a brute ram ship smashed through it. at first the captain thought they had come out in the asteroid field, but then it hit him. those were no asteroids, those were ork ships!

"Evasive maneuvers! get out of that damn thing's way!" ordered the captain as he watched the helmsmen struggle to spin the wheel of the ship to turn away from it. 

"Sir! another object coming into v... It's another Brute sir!" shouted a crewman just as his terminal caught fire. 

"can we avoid it?" the captain would inquire as the ship lurched again. looming thuds smacked against the hull of the ship like raindrops. 

"Sir, multiple contacts detected. Ork assault boats confirmed. we're being boarded!" the security officer tried to warn before a blast knocked him on his face, his back smoldering and singed. the medic on duty rushed towards him, or what amounted to a medic, was only a kid who had been with the ship neigh a year now that had a brother who was a doctor on his home planet. 

"another target sir! ork assault boat, collision course" warned another crew member at a station. 

"i know we have ork assault boats colliding with us, tell me something i don't know and stop wasting my time!" he ordered, but wished he hadn't snapped so soon.

"it's on a collision course for the bridge sir!" this bit caused the captain to smile as he drew his bolt pistol. 

"Fine then. these orks want a fight, Full Speed ahead! Red line the engines! Divert all power from the shields to the engines, bring all maneuvering thrusters online, i don't care if you have to blow out a section of the ship to do it or loose a dozen in the process! All gun batteries open fire! i don't care if it's dead in space PISS IT OFF! For the Emperor, And For Terra!"

the Gladius lunged in space, it's engines roaring to such a degree there was no place in the ship one could be and not hear their cry. it moved through the horde of ork ships barely missing the thick formations of orks (if the ork groupings could even be considered formations). the two Brute ships smashed into one another, crashing into the spot the death watch ship had been in just a moment before. the two ships crumpled in space and seemed to meld together in one giant ball of shrapnel and rust right before the whole thing exploded. up on the bridge of the ship however the ork assault boat smashed through the bridge's front and wedged itself tightly into it. pressure was lost in the bridge for a moment or two and much of the crew was knocked on their collective asses from the jolt, but not a single man or woman died thanks to the captain who had ordered the lot of them back by him. 

the xeno scum known as the orks had given the inquisitor's ship a mighty sucker punch that was sure to leave it with more than just a black eye. but without a command crew to steer the ship, the frigate rocketed forwards, missing lethal collisions by the grace of the emperor alone as it spiraled out of control in space, engines going full boar. 

with the boarding doors from the assault boat opening into the bridge, the resounding cry of the defiant bridge crew could be felt in the nearby portions of the ship. "FOR THE EMPEROR" they all cried as they let loose a seemingly never ending volley of fire at the orks who tried to pour from the ship that had smashed into the bridge. it wasn't a easy fight, but the captain of the ship was holding his own, though whether he was angry that the orks had shot him out of the warp, or that they scratched the paint job on his ship was highly debatable. regardless of what had angered him, he was taking it out on every ork hide he saw. 

sparks flew from the command bridge's captain's chair as the vox activated. "Death watch ship this is the Argul, we are moving to aid you, please stand by"

"aid us? who the hell do they think they are?" the captain asked as he laughed aloud, his adviser beside him leant over a bit to respond 

"Sir, i don't think now is the best time to be turning down aid from our brothers in arms"

"nonsense. we'll kill them all! For the Emperor! and for the chapter in which we serve!" the captain's battle cry seemed to rally his men, even though many of them knew he was merely joking about killing all of the orks, but by the throne would he ever try. these lot trying to board the bridge were just the start.

"sir, don't you think now might be a good time to ask for the inquisitor's aid in all of this?" requested a female firing off a heavy stubber at the oncoming orks to suppress them. 

"and what? let them steal all the fun? right then, how many of you lads think we should ask for the help of the inquisitor and her marines?" asked the captain though he knew the answer.

" I " shouted the entire bridge crew in tandem, only to get a resounding " I WUT" back from the orks who kept trying to make it out of their boarding hatch, the lot being cut down not a step outside the door by the overwhelming fire from the bridge crew. 

"oh very well" he groaned as their ship scraped alongside a ravager attack boat. it's torpedo teams attempting to load rounds to fire at the ship but their orky gods were not smiling on them as the entire front of their ship exploded from a backfire. 

"Mada'am Inquisitor Ellen Thorn, i apologize for waking you from your lovely beauty rest, but would you and your marines be so kind as to GET THESE FILTHY XENO SCUM OFF MY SHIP! thank you inquisitor, your help in this is much appreciated. oh yes, and today's meals consist of fried eggs, hash browns, and a healthy dose of the emperor's justice. now if you would be so kind i don't think our guests have eaten yet. i suggest the latter dish myself, with a side of Righteous fury."

"you're going to get shot for that you are aware of this aren't you sir?" inquired the helmsmen, only to get slapped upside the head by the captain. 

"oh shut it you lazy bastard. now get up there and take your helm back before we run into that ork battleship". no sooner had he said it than did one of his crew attempt to contradict him or rather question his statement. 

"but sir, orks dont have battleships", in which the captain was calmly replying 

"than what pray tell do you define that monstrosity than son? it certainly isn't a moon" with this, the helmsmen didn't hesitate to rush for his wheel despite enemy fire. 


Elsewhere in the ship, the ship's crew was fighting a desperate battle in the halls. many of the crewmen had hunkered down outside the marine's chambers, fighting as hard as they could just to buy the marines time enough to put on their armor. it wasn't a easy fight and they were taking casualties like mad from the all consuming tidal wave of orks that swamped their positions. orks now outnumbered the crew a staggering ten to one. luckly that number wasn't growing anymore. 

=========================================================

Marines: you are separated from your inquisitor and the fighting outside your door is only getting worse by the second. you suspect your position will be overrun with orks in about a minute, but the crew fight to the death in a bloody battle to buy you lot all the time they can. do not let their sacrifice be in vain.

+1 Throne: these orks are acting strange. even as they rush you they fight each other, arguing over who gets to kill who even though they appear to be on the same side.

+2 Throne: the markings on the orks seem inconsistent and dont seem to follow normal logic, if orks are even capable of following logic.

+3 Throne: these orks don't come from any single warband. it's easy to pick out at least three different warbands in this group alone. there is definitely something larger at work here. but orks dont work together all that often if at all, as is evident by them shooting each other as much as they're shooting the crew.

darkreever: your character would be the go to person for this particular instance. your chapter has a thing for the orks. how does your character react to seeing the orks "work together" if it can even be called that

Ramo: your combat shield earns it's keep in this battle proving to be rather effective against the ork guns. do you hog the shield to yourself? or do you share it's protection with your brothers? or do you rush to the aid of the crew to help buy more time?

Bane of Kings: you easily spot a ork weird boy attempting to cast some sort of vile spell on the crew who are buying you time. if the crew falls, your position will be over run. not only that, but the weird boy poses a threat all in himself. how do you alert your brothers to this? do you alert your brothers to this?

Jackinator: you are separated from your marines. in your own private room a good ways from them. your own personal contingent of acolytes, honor guard, what have you is fighting as hard as they can but cant hold out for long. what orders do you give them?

serpion: the crew are falling like flies being beseached by a flamer. do you rush putting on your armor to keep some of them alive and risk some of your seals? or do you take the normal amount of time required, hoping they can hold?

Santaire: you can hear grots crawling through the vents above you. what do you do to solve this problem?

Karak: the disregard these orks have for the ship's machine spirit can not go unpunished. with every waking moment you can almost "hear" the ship cry out in pain. how do you deal with this atrocity?

dragon: the hodgepodge nature of your armor is giving your helm some problems in syncing with them all. how do you deal with this? do you go without your helmet and it's protection knowing there could be hull breaches and areas of no atmosphere, or do you make the adjustments required? costing you and your brothers vital time

Alistor: your wolven ears catch onto something more stressing than your brothers dealings with the weird boy. sure he is trouble, but he isn't strapped down with melta bombs and in a pack of twenty or so. what you hear is the bouncing whailing grunts and growls of a pack of bomb squigs, barrling through the ranks of the orks as they make a sewicidal path towards you and your fellow marines. do you warn the other marines? or trust them to their senses to see the blasting beasts by themselves?

Deus: your plasma pistol and chain sword have been stolen from you by a group of Gretchen who now flee out into the vents of the ship. you can not catch them alone, for they are fast, tiny, and you are without a gun. do you improvise to take them down? or alert your brothers to your blight and accept the shame of loosing your war gear?

()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()
the +# throne is a system i will be using to aid in the upgrading of characters. here's how it works. once per "mission update" as you just saw here, you will have a opportunity to earn Throne for your character. depending on your character's skill set, past history, what have you, you can amass throne to spend on character upgrades, such as weapons, wargear, and other nifty trinkets like beacons that are guaranteed to give someone a bad day, ala light in the sky followed by a lot of pain. to prevent people from just going for the +3 all the time, here's how it works. aside from being first come first serve, you can only take a +3 once every 3 mission updates, a +2 once every 2 updates, and a +1 every other update. once you have taken a throne, you are unable to take any other thrones until your "cool down" has well, cooled down, run out, expired, what have you. so have fun, and be sure to let me know what kind of wargear you are looking forwards to. 

now to prevent me from stacking things in my favor, i am unable with my character to take advantage of any throne points.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

THE IRON SNAKE was seperated from his Inquisitor, but the adeptus astartes didn't care very much for his leader. What drew his attention more was the fact that the greenskins had somehow boarded the Deathwatch ship.

Leaping into action, Kanas revved his chainsword into life and left the door, joining the fight with earnest. It had been too long, the adeptus astartes thought. As Kanas came face to face with several greenskins, his plasma pistol brought two down before they could reach him.

_'There's more than one clan here'_, thought Kanas as he noticed different kinds of banners carried by some greenskins, some yellow - others red. But then, he brushed the thought aside for as long as they were enemies of the Imperium... that was all that mattered.

Through the horde of greenskins, the ex-Iron Snake caught sight of what could only be distingushed as a Wierdboy, an Ork pskyer of the crudest kind. He needed to be stopped, Kanas thought - _'Before he tears a whole in the ship'._

But how could he get there in time? Kicking a greenskin away from him and decapitating it with his chainsword, the Deathwatch noticed that the psyker was casting some sort of warpmagic on the crew, who were giving the astartes some support.

The xeno defiantly needed to be stopped. And quickly. Speaking into his vox, he uttered on an open channel, ++_'Brothers, this is Kanas. I have encountered a greenskin psyker who is using somekind of spell to affect the human crew. They cannot be allowed to fall as we won't be able to pilot this ship on our own. I would deal with the psyker myself... but I am a little busy here. Requesting...._++

The Vox link cut briefly, and Kanas continued when it was back online. ++_Requesting Assitance. Sending Co-oordinates of psykers location._++ He dispatched the co-ordinates into the vox, before speaking again. ++_We are running out of time, brothers! The Emperor Protects!_++

Cutting the link of his own accord, Kanas revved his chainsword into life once more, and the astartes bellowed the traditional warcry of the Iron Snakes. "For Ithaka! For the Emperor!"

(OOC EDIT: If this is right, I get +3 Throne).


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Jacen*

ooc: I get it. +1 Throne

--- --- ---​
Jacen was deep in meditation when the first sound of battle began to rock the ship. Armouring himself was his immediate concern was to armour himself. He began the process immediately. It would not do, not at all for his kill team to enter such a fierce battle without an apothecary. 

Despite his haste however, he was slightly distraught at hearing the fighting just outside the astartes barracks. The orks had moved quicker than was to be expected, unusually well organised for such brutes and the marine tried to pick up the pace without breaching the potential of his armour. His leg pieces were in place and secure, and he fixed his breastplates on immediately following. 

More sounds echoed from outside the barracks. Sounds of men screaming and dying, gunfire and the clash of swords. 

'Damnit!' Jacen cursed, finally completing the ritual and powering up his suit. He grabbed his boltgun, attached his narcethium and bolted outside. 

It was carnage, his delay had cost the lives of more crew members than he`d hoped. All he could do now was avenge the fallen and hope to save the wounded later. 

Opening fire into the onrushing greenskins, he bellowed a furious cry of hatred. 'None shall escape the Emperor`s judgement!' 

He noted with some satisfaction that the orks seemed to be slightly competitive with one another in their bloodlust. They shoved each other aside, the stronger pushing their way to the front of the throng only to be slain first by the astartes boltguns as the rest of the kill team began to assemble...


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Thesus awoke with a start from his battle meditation. They had dropped out of warp early. A collision? Some form of attack? Or had they arrived early? He stood, grabbing a hold of the vial of Ithakan water and its small chain before slowly putting it around his neck. It would rest beneath his armour, like all Iron Snakes away from their home planet he would carry it. After his years in the deathwatch he would return to his chapter, return to his squad and pass on the knowledge that he had learnt in his time.

He donned his armour, knowing that if it was a combat situation it would be needed to protect him. It was a lengthy process but he did not rush it, he would be prepared when he met the enemy, not risking his life as more rash marines would. He would prepare himself for the enemy, orks, vile orks. He had enough of them to last a lifetime and over again. Thesus felt the scar on his back more than ever when he fought these vile creatures.

Thesus went over to his weapons, taking them from there racks. He cycled a round into the chamber for his bolter and maglocked it to his leg. He attached his combat shield to his left arm, while in his right he revved his chainsword. He knew that it sought for to taste xeno flesh beneath its metalic teeth. He heard gunfire in the corridors, the ship was obviously under attack. The crew men and women were desperately fighting to give the marines time, precious time. He moved slowly to the door, watching it open as he moved forward. 

Greenskins, outnumbering the crew ten to one assailed their position, their crude weapons bouncing off of the bulkheads and causing the crew to duck in cover. That would be no problem for Thesus who bellowed causing several of the crew to turn, *"For Ithaka! Hold your ground troopers!"* He charged forward firing his bolter into the oncoming mass of greenskins. There were many from different clans, he could see at least three, but he wasn't sure what this meant, were they working together? He fired his bolter into a charging greenskin before ducking his head behind his shield. It caused the rounds to ping harmlessly away from him as he drew his chainsword in one fluid motion.

He revved it as he charged forward, cutting through the first greenskin with ease as he charged forward. He needed to buy his brothers time, and the crew time as well he just recieved info from his brother snake of a psyker planning on cursing the crew. *"Brothers, I'm going to try and buy time for you lot, take out that psyker. For Ithaka!"* He spoke down an open vox as he charged into combat. He used his shield to block any choppa attacks as he cut a swathe in front of the crew, keeping the orks out of close combat with the crew as best he could, though it wouldn't last long.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I get it. I suppose this is +2 throne

Numitor woke to the sound of gun fire and shrieks of pain. He climbed to his feet and pulled on his helmet, snatching his bolter from beside his bed. He ran out into the corridor with his boltgun raised. ++_'Brothers, this is Kanas. I have encountered a greenskin psyker who is using somekind of spell to affect the human crew. They cannot be allowed to fall as we won't be able to pilot this ship on our own. I would deal with the psyker myself... but I am a little busy here. Requesting...._++

The transmission cut out. Numitor checked the vox status and realised it was down. As he continued around the corridor it came back online. ++_Requesting Assitance. Sending Co-oordinates of psykers location._++ Numitor checked his helmet display and saw a set of coordinates appear. Kanas continued. ++_We are running out of time, brothers! The Emperor Protects!_++

Numitor heard a scrabbling in the vents above him and whispering voices. He loaded his bolter with kraken bolts and shot at the source of some of the whispers. The penetrator went clean through the vent and embedded itself in the roof above it. The bolt was spattered with green blood.

Numitor fired several shells into the supports holding up the vents and it collapsed. A group of gretchen tumbled out and began squealing and shooting at him. Switching to normal bolter rounds Numitor opened fire. Bolt shells ripped into the gretchen. Blowing off limbs and destroying chests.

He stopped shooting. All the greenskins were dead. He walked among them. 'Strange,' he thought 'they seem to be very inconsistent in their markings, it defies logic. Normally an ork boss would make sure everyone looked the same so that their would be no mistaking who was in charge?'


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

*Asir - post 1*

Asir struggled to fit his servo-harness in place, he needed to be quick. The ship had come under Ork attack and the crew were fighting a desprate battle to save the inquisitor. "At last!" Asir got the servo-harness into position and made sure his servo-arms were working. One of the servo-arms came into asir's view and he flexed it to make sure it was in good condition, then he grabbed his plasma pistol and power axe and went outside into the hallway.

He could hear gunfire coming from a few corridors down and he ran to it. But he could feel something. the machine spirit of the ship was screaming in pain, a scream that filled his head, it had been the orks that did this and he would make them pay.

Asir came round a corner to see the ship's crew firing in a horde of orks and other marines facing the horde, it would be a blood bath. Asir got his plasma pistol and power axe ready. *"Brothers, I'm going to try and buy time for you lot, take out that psyker. For Ithaka!" *one of the other marines shouted.

"Brother! i will help you!" Asir yelled over the noise of the gunfire and charged into the greenskins firing his plasma pistol at a fast rate. one ork fell, a large plasma burn in it's chest, and another, and another. Most of the orks didn't seem to be from the same warband, how odd...

Then they came with range of his servo-arms and power axe, one of his servo-arms knocked back and ork while Asir cut down another with his power axe. They were going to overrun very quickly..."We're going to be overrun!" Asir shouted

(I think i get it...Throne +3, am i right?)


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

*Bjoric*

The sounds of crunching, shooting and maddening Ork babbles awakened Bjoric from his slumber. He awoke sharply with an agitated growl, thrusting his hand out to grab his wolf-hide cloak. He swung it over his shoulders swiftly and affixed it beneath his pauldrons and pack. He thrust his arms back and twisted his neck with a crack, ready to rend Ork hide. He clasped his chainsword and bolter pistol and walked from his chambers to a battle-filled corridor.

From the right, the desperate Imperial Navy crewmen fired their guns furiously at the endless wave of Orks encroaching from the left. Curiously, the Orks seemed to be spending about as much time bashing each other with their crude chunks of iron some might call and axe as they did firing at the officers. (+1 Throne)

"Magnus be damned, the Imperial Navy can't even get us to the damned planet without our help!" he spat. He turned his head swiftly left and raised his bolt pistol horizontally, unleashing bolter shells on the oncoming wave of greenskins who yelled and spluttered incoherently. 

“Brothers, this is Kanas. I have encountered a greenskin psyker who is using somekind of spell to affect the human crew. They cannot be allowed to fall as we won't be able to pilot this ship on our own. I would deal with the psyker myself... but I am a little busy here. Requesting…”
There was a moment of silence in Bjoric’s ear though he did not much care, the sound of his bolt pistol puncturing the skulls of the vile xenos was more than enough to satisfy and occupy him for the time. The line came back on suddenly and Brother Kanas’ voice returned.
“Requesting Assitance. Sending Co-oordinates of psykers location. We are running out of time, brothers! The Emperor Protects!”
“Gah!’ thought Bjoric ‘An ork psyker?! Whatever next I wonder!”

Indeed Bjoric could see him in the distance, dancing and shouting maniacally in the most bizarre ensemble of clothing, bionics and gadgets he had ever seen. 
“Brothers, I'm going to try and buy time for you lot, take out that psyker. For Ithaka!" Brother Thesus called through the vox unit.
Bjoric knew that it couldn’t be left to such weak followers of the codex astartes to dispatch such a foe and so revved his chainsword, making ready to cut a path through the Ork hordes and dispatch the psyker.

He fired a few more rounds of his bolt pistol in to the front ranks then lowered his arm, bracing himself to charge at the wave of grotty green. He unleashed a mighty feral roar, like that of some kind of great beast and made ready to run in to a great battle of death and glory…but suddenly, his ears pricked up. He heard something then he could not’ve expected. Not the stomping and thundering of the Ork bands which now seemed to disappear in to nothing but a dull bassy pulse, nor the bizarre hexing of the weird boy…but the rattle of tiny feet and childish laughter. His eyes were wide in shock as he sniffed the air with his superior nostrils. There was a strong aroma in the air…of melta fumes and squig sweat.
He quickly maglocked his bolter pistol to his leg and thrust his finger in his ear to activate his vox unit.

“Brothers! Bomb squigs incoming! Fall back, fall back!” he roared, grabbing his bolt pistol again from his leg and firing at the greenskin band of Orks, all the time pacing backwards, readying himself for the squig squad’s appearance amongst the rabble.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

(OOC sorry i was slow to post, school)Death Watch Preimptive Strike

THe ship shoock as the orked entered and Kayvaan rapidly grabbed his bolter form the table, his bolt pistol, put his helmet on and,,,,,

"ERROR,,,ERROR."

Flashed across his HUD

"Damn!" Kayvaan hissed, the master of the forge had told him that this may happen, the mark Eight helm machine sprite was overly proud and did not like working with other marks of armor.

quickly he chined a button that turned it to a self contatined unit, he did not have full view of his vitles and other stats but he still had the positive pressure and had two hours of O2 for a air breach. 

that aside he grabed his knife and stromed into the hall way.

the hall way was filled with las beams going right, and ork projetiles going left. steping into the hall way he fell to one knee and aimed into the tide of orks comeing down the hall way.

CRACK, CRACK, CRACK! his bolter barked, not to kill, but to main. 

The bolts went low smashing legs of those in front, the tide of orks tripped over those behind and the whole ork attack jammed up. 

He took aim again, in the Corner of his mind he noticed the orks were fighting among them self to get close to them, but that was par for corse with orks a vile savage lot.

Three more cracks rang out and the log jam grew, he looked over his shoulder to the guardsmen fighting "frag them while there down!" they took his advance and soon frags rang out in the confind space shranple spilling guts and ripping mucles apart.

Spining on his foot he ran off to plug another ork push.

As he sped down a coradior the crude warcry of the orks rang out from a side passage. 

Kayvaan dropped to one knee and began to pound the orks with his bolter aiming high this time, these orks were not as thickly packed. 

The mass reactive bolts ripped there arms off and tore shoulders apart, though more then a few got there heads busted open.

Counting the rounds off at the third one mark he dropped the clip from the bolter and slapped a new in place and ripped into the orks again. The last ork died a foot away from him its Chopa still in its green hands. 

Kayvaan stood up and replaced the magaizen, his helmet com still out, he had no idea what was going on. but he would keep fighting orks, maybe he could link up with a marine who had a working radio.

Think thats one throne


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Inquisitor Ellen Fron jolted back into reality with a start, unfolding her legs from her meditative position, she stood and crossed to the wall mounted display. Keying in her codes she discovered that the ship had left the warp far earlier than had been planned. She was about to contact the captain to ask why when multiple areas of the ship began glowing red and a massive shock shivered through the deck. They were being boarded.

She quickly and efficently stepped into her power armour, locking each pace into it's place in turn, then pulling her bolt pistols from their rack and slipping the Scythian Venom talon into her wrist sheath. It was a small weapon, not even longer than her forearm, but she had seen enough of it's effects to know that it was the most decieving on board, more than capable of downing any enemy it had ever come across. It had been a gift from her first mentor, a man named Eison Marr, he'd taught her much, but died towards the end. She paused a moment, then shook herself out of it and strode to the doorway, hearing combat outside she drew her pistols before punching in the code to open the sealed door.

Her retinue was already engaged against the orks, she stepped up to her primary bodyguard, an ex-guardsmen named Jacob Drax. "Report sergeant", she still used his old rank, he turned and saluted, "don't do that Jacob." He smiled apologetically, "sorry ma'am, old habits", then he pointed to the two corridors, "we've got orks coming from both sides, I got L490 in position up there, that heavy bolter's holding them back pretty well, the problem's up this corridor. Ellen followed him up the corridor and as they rounded the corner she saw the problem, there were masses of the orks, in differing, she hesitated to say uniforms, instead mentally replacing it with rags. They were from different clans, unusual to find such a variety assaulting a ship but not unusual to find them in a Waaagh.

"Where's Formac?" Her retinues flame trooper should have been here, "he can't get the damn thing working ma'am." But Jacob had spoken too soon, as the words left his mouth a jet of flame spurted forth into the orks, setting them alight and causing panic amidst the front ranks. "We need to force them back, I need to regroup with the Death Watch." As she spoke Ellen strode forwards, both pistols blazing, hurling death into the ork ranks. Her retinue followed her and as one, they charged. Ellen yelled into her vox, "this is the Inquisitor, Death Watch respond..."


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

*Bjoric*

Bjoric continued to fire at the oncoming wave of Orks. He could see the squigs now in the back ranks, readying to bring their melta bombs to bare.

"this is the Inquisitor, Death Watch respond..." He heard called down his vox line.
He placed his finger in his ear again as he continued to shoot at the oncoming Orks, all the time keeping his eyes focused on the squig group.
“Bjoric Varga here Inquisitor! We’re surrounded and dispersed, this green filth is everywhere! Some psyker cretin leads them, that mad dancing one with the bizarre dress and they have bomb squigs in their ranks too.” He barked down the line.

“You men hold the Orks back! Those bomb squigs are mine!” he spat. He stopped firing at the blabbering horde and aimed his bolt pistol downward. This was the moment that could spell victory or certain doom for the Death Watch and the very ship they stood on. If Bjoric missed and struck the bombs strapped to the squig’s backs, they would certainly detonate and tear a huge hole in the hull. If the combined explosion of the mob’s melta bombs didn’t kill everyone in that corridor then they would surely be sucked in to outer space.

His eyes narrowed as he focused his every attentive thought at the motions and manners of the squig horde now emerging below the muscular forms above them. He gave a quick growl, firing his first shot…


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

"This is the Inquisitor, Death Watch respond..." A voice crackled through Numitor's headset. _++This is Numitor Shivon, I have encountered only light resistance so far, moving in to support the others,++_ Numitor spoke into the line. He turned off his vox and continued down the corridor.

He darted round a corner and came face to face with an ork warrior. The greenskin knocked the bolter out of his grip and made to bring it's choppa down on his head but he pushed it back before drawing his chainsword and bolt pistol. He shot the ork in the stomach and finished it off with a downwards cut of the chainsword. He walked over and picked up his boltgun.

Strapping it to his back he continued down the corridor. _++Brothers, this is Numitor Shivon of the Crimson Fists, what are your locations and status...++_


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Mikojai was in the medical wing at the time of the attack. He was busy working at his profession, doing some rudimentary operation on a crew member who had suffers a broken limb either in some kind of accident or a brawl. Such things were not unheard of, and there were certainly many dark holes in which things like that could happen away from prying eyes. Still, it kept him occupied, and kept his medical knowledge fresh. Each time there was some sort of injury suffered, Mikojai was almost glad. Each operation, each healing, each medical procedure kept the knowledge fresh in his brain. And the fresher it was, the quicker he could access it in the middle of a raging battlefield. And that meant, hopefully, they would not lose anyone this mission. 

Suddenly, a shockwave shook the bowels of the ship. Mikojai nearly slipped and cut a main artery with the scalpel in his hand, but he held it rick steady, and not harm came to his patient. *Have we dropped out of the warp this early* Mikojai thought continuing the final stages of the op. Then, warning klaxons, vox chatter, all hell broke loose. The orks ad attacked the ship and were pouring en-mass through the halls of the ship, attacking and killing crew members. He heard the chatter of the men he was squaded with. Bjoric, Asir, Numitor,Thesus, Kanas, Kayvaan, no relation at all with the infamous Shadow Captain of Mikojai's chapter. And Jacen, a fellow Apothecary. Surprisingly, Mikojai hadn't seen much of the only other Apothecary on-board, but there would be time for such meetings after the ship was no longer under attack. 

Hastily, Mikojai sticked up the skin where he had been forced to break the bone again so it would set properly. He turned to grab his chainsword and plasma pistol to find a gretchin with his back turned. Instinctively, Mikojai quickly reached forward and burst the creature's skull like a ripe fruit in his palm. However, his weapons were no where to be found. He could see a small group of gretchin running out of the medical bay with his equipment. "Bastards" Mikojai swore quietly. They were smaller and more agile than he, and so would beat him to any ventilation shaft, where they would be lost to him. So he had to improvise. He couldn't frag them, for damage to his weapons. However, he still had the medical equipment around him. 

He picked up a few of the sharp instruments, scalpels and the like, and threw them like throwing knives at the troublesome mites. One of them speared the gretchin carrying him plasma pistol, to which two others tried to pick it up and started fighting over who would claim it. Another scalpel impaled one of the gretching carrying his chainsword, which made it too heavy for the other one to manage to carry. The momentary confusion allowed Mikojai to catch them. One swift kick reduced one of the gretchin fighting for his plasma pistol into a bloody pulp against a wall, and the other he crushed under his foot. Reclaiming his plasma pistol, the other gretching saw what happened to their friends and thought better of opposing this giant, and ran. Picking up his chainsword and revving it Mikojai was glad gretchin could always be counted on the be cowards.

"This is the Inquisitor, Death Watch respond..." Mikojai heard as he darted down the corridors to where his squad was. Fortunatly, they weren't too far from the medical bay, and so he didn't have long to go "This is Mikojai, Apothecary of the Raven Guard. I'm en-route to the squad. I was in the medical bay when the orks struck. ETA one minute" He turned another corner. There was a group of about five orks butchering crew members and stealing electrical coils and other equipment from some gun batteries. *Lootas* Mikojai realized in a moment. Now re-armed, he opened fired with his plasma pistol. Two searing bolts killed one loota outright, and drew the attention of the rest of the orks. "WAAAAGGGHH!" was their battle cry. "For the Emperor! Victor aut Mortis!" was his. The loota's were not the most combat able orks, and so Mikojai's skill with his chainsword carved one in half before he could strike. One's blunt blade struck his vambrace, doing little other than scratch the paint, and Mikojai retaliated with gutting the ork. He fired anther plasma bolt at point-blank range into and orks head, wiping it from existence. The last ork swung a wide blow with his blade for Mikojai's head. Mikojai dropped his pistol to grab the ork's arm. He put pressure on it enough to shatter the bone. He saw the ork wince in pain. With nothing but contempt in his eyes, Mikojai drove his chainsword into the orks head, and the light faded from it's eyes. He picked up his plasma pistol, and turned to the remaining crew "Get this fixed, ASAP" he barked before making his way down the last few corridors to join his squad...


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

*Asir - post 2*

"Dammit! theres to many of them!" asir shouted as he shot another otk in the chest with his plasma pistol "The inquisitor is going to be overrun unless we get to her!" Asir thought he heard something on the vox and listened closely while most of his servo-arms kept the orks at bay.
The vox came into life "this is the Inquisitor, Death Watch respond..."
Asir came back from the ork horde so he could hear it more clearly, he needed to get to the inquisitor, but how?
Asir looked at his welder servo-arm, it was mostly used for welding but could cut through metal at a fast rate.
An idea came into his head, he could cut through the walls until he got to the inquisitor's location and avoid the orks!

the techmarine activated the vox and said into it: "Inquisitor Ellen, this techmarine Asir, I can cut a path through the ship's walls to your location. it could take some time"
"Get this fixed, ASAP"
Asir turned to see Mikojai talking to the crew about a plasma pistol, over the noise of battle he shouted at him "I can fix it if you keep the greenskins off my back" Mikojai handed him the plasma pistol and Asir set to work.
50 years of techmarine training ment asir worked quickly and did not once faulter, his servo-arms moving at high speeds to repair the plasma pistol. it wasn't long before he had it worked again and handed it back to Mikojai.

After that Asir used his welder servo-arm to cut through the walls, getting closer and closer to the Inquisitor's location. He merely hoped he would get there in time before they took casualties.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

The taste of copper was heavy in his mouth; no, not copper, blood. Elyas opened his eyes, the light sending waves of pain through his senses. But the Dark Angel did not close them from the pain, no he kept them open and fought through it. He was on the ground, face first in the mud as fighting went on around him. With a growl he pushed up, needing to get back into the fight before it was too late. Already three of his brothers lay dead, one with his chest blown out, and two with their throats slit. That’s when he saw the one, the target they had been sent here to kill. He dueled with sergeant Joseph, blades sparking as they met. The enemy, the traitor, for that was all he could be, wore archaic black power armour, the chapter badge on his pouldron scarred and mostly removed but Elyas was still able to make out details: a great sword with spread wings to either side. It was a symbol he knew all to well, for he wore the same on his shoulder.

A single word escaped his pain filled lips as Elyas drew his combat blade, ‘traitor’, and then he was moving forward to do what needed to be done..

The Dark Angel opened his eyes again, the taste of blood could still be found in his mouth, but the surroundings had dissolved from the past to the now. Here were his spartan chambers aboard the inquisitorial frigate the kill-team was being transported aboard. It was not the largest of such vessels that they could have used, but then neither was it the smallest, but it did rank down there in size. Warning klaxons were blaring, something was amiss. Elyas internal body clock told him that the intermittent rockings were not natural, not of the warp.

And that was when he heard the fighting, the sound of gunfire and the screams of the dieing. No, something was indeed wrong here. With a speed built into him by ancient technologies, Elyas stood up from where he had been kneeling before a small shrine to the Emperor, taking up his weapon on the ground next to him. The heavy bolter felt right in his grip, its bulk was heavy in his hands as his armour compensated. With the weapon settled in its rightful place, an ammo indicator superimposed itself in the corner of his eye, his own vitals in another corner and indicators for the other members of the kill team in indicators of orange.

Stepping to the portal leading out of his chambers, Elyas was assaulted by a scene of devastation. Orks had invaded the ship, and were fighting the crew. It was clear that the greenskin bastards outnumbered the crew, and a true marvel that such weaklings had survived any period of time. But they mattered nothing to him, a volley of rounds smashed into the bulkhead to his right, eliciting a growl from the Dark Angel. _“Down or die.”_ He bellowed through the vox amplifier of his helm, swinging his heavy bolter around and opening fire. Normally he would have checked such an action, but they were deep within the frigate, any collateral caused would not lead to a breach or critical damage. 

The heavy rounds tore through any greenskin foolish enough to be caught in the open; whole limbs blown apart or bodies torn in two. At this sight, the deck ratings cheered his arrival, but were quickly silenced by Elyas. _“Be quiet you fools! The orks are forced back, not beaten! Fall back from here and regroup with others or suffer the same fate. Go, now!”_ His last words said as he turned back to where more orks were gathering. A fresh hail of heavy rounds took apart three more of the vile xenos and forced yet more back. There was nothing the ship’s crew could do here, better they run away like the weak cowards they likely were and he held this line until he could regroup with the rest of his kill-team.

As he slowly fell back, a vox message came through from inquisitor Fron. _"This is the Inquisitor, Death Watch respond..."_ The Dark Angel rolled his eyes at this; how many other humans had access to the secured vox channels of the kill team? How many other female beings, for that matter, had such access? The answer was a simple one, one that the woman should have known and been able to save herself both time and words. Then came the responses of a number of the team, acknowledging the woman and informing of the unfolding situation. Varga was facing the heaviest resistance, with an ork witch in the area. Shivon had encountered nearly nothing, and his last words forced a snarl to curl his lip. Mikojai and Asir were no better, but his anger was pointed towards the Crimson Fist alone.

_“Shivon, what fool of your chapter let you be here? These are greenskin bastards, kill every one of them.”_ He roared. They had all met before, when they were fully inducted into the deathwatch and swore their vows of secrecy and affirmed the seconding. Of all the chapters that made up this team, Elyas had the greatest respect for the Crimson Fist, his prowess in combating the orks should have been as great or greater than what Elyas possessed. But this? The warrior was proving himself little more than a fool, barely fit for his power armour. _“Elyas here,”_ he called into the vox in answer of inquisitor Fron,_ “I am falling back to reinforce with the rest of the team so we can get to you. Every one of these creatures shall be cleansed!”_


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

crab didn't even wake from his sleep as the ship exited the warp, he didn't stir when things started going to hell, he only awoke when he heard the faintest of sounds outside his door. a lasgun going off, and then more lasguns going off, and more, and more. the sounds of fighting outside his door had caused him to stir from his slumber. "arrive the next day my armored ass" he'd grumble in a agitated tone as he began to step into his armor. just as he fastened his jump pack on though he heard the frantic hand at his door, fumbling for the lock and rushing to get in. split second later a squad's worth of crewmen were piling into his room with orks on their ass with chain axes and choppas. nobs... it had to be blasted nobs. 

just as the crewmen came in, no longer able to hold the line, crab opened fire. his rounds sailing over the human heads of the crew members and smacking headlong into the orks behind them. he was pulling the trigger faster than his gun could physically fire the rounds he was sending down range. his hand ripping out the drum mag and forcing another into place out of sheer reflex and the instinct he had trained into his muscles not only from his time in the marines, but in his time on his home world as well. 

as the humans scrambled in despite the bolter fire and the orks slump dead in the doorway, crab moved towards the humans who were shivering. these people, these crew men had picked up weapons to defend him, they weren't fighters... they were technicians, never even meant to pick up a weapon and fight... yet there they fought, and crab would be damned if he let them kill more of these warp be damned orks than he was. 

the apparent ranking technician fell to his knees, palms placed together as if he was praying, but he was more begging than anything. "please, don't kill me" was about as much as crab understood from the frantic man, his accent blurred the words coming out of his mouth too much for crab to understand much past that. a light grin came across his face underneath his helmet as he approached the cowering and begging human. a metal clad gauntlet came to rest over the human's skull and just brushed a few stray hairs out from his eyes. "you worry too much" was all crab said as he made his way for the door. "i'm going out to fight now, you just promise me one thing, stay alive. for we can not save this sector if you do not... if you lot die, all is lost". 

much to the protest of the rest of the humans who wanted to stand and fight alongside the marine, crab had already exited his room, and shut the door behind him, just in time too as a rush of wind came from behind him and he had to grasp hold of the plates on the wall just to stay grounded. sealing the lock on the door as the wind stopped he watched the outside air levels plummet to 0. his suit now read that the entire hallway had been set to the status of a vacuum... and the temperature was rapidly dropping...

"don't tell me one of those damn orks blew a hole in our ship and now we just leak... never mind" crab could see the damage for himself. the carnage told him one thing, melta bombs. over a dozen had went off and torn a hole clean through the bulkhead and gave crab a nice little view port of the outside events. what he saw didn't leave a happy face on crab, it left a angry face... a very angry face. 

"crab here... please tell me you aren't all running around without your helmets on" was his only words through the vox line... he didn't bother to check what armor the rest of the kill team equipped. 



Emergency bulkheads had sealed off the breached area, saving the rest of the ship from decompression. but that was the least of their worries. they had far more important things to worry about than their ship loosing oxygen in a few places. 

it wasn't easy, but crab began making his way deeper into the ship, using anything he could as a foot or hand hold as he tried to get into a area that would let him get back into the fight.

back in the main fight however, things were getting antsy. it was as if the full power of the waaagh had converged on this single ship. 

the bomb squigs Bjoric had warned about caused a considerable amount of trouble. stray rounds from the bolt pistol didn't set them off, but the less than cared for stray rounds of a ork flash git did. one right after another went off in a chain reaction that rocked the ship causing it to creak and lurch to one side. the rappid lurch and the sudden blast managed to knock a ork assault boat free from where it had ploughed into the ship and dispensed it's orks, creating a large void where air could escape the ship in mass. the humans fighting alongside the marines barely had enough time to scramble into the marine's chambers before being sucked away out into the void. the orks including the ork psyker had been sucked out of the ship in the massive rush as the hallway suffered from catastrophic decompression. multiple floors of the ship were now venting atmosphere and the only thing that saved the rest of the ship from the same fate was emergency doors shutting to seal off the area of the ship and prevent further atmospheric venting.

the ship's internal communication system however was kind enough to let the marines know one nice little thing however "Warning: Xenos detected near Gravity Generator. Threat Level Majoris. Warning: Xenos detected Near Gravity Generator. Threat Level Majoris. Warning: Multiple Catastrophic hull breaches detected" the ship's computer would continue to list off the portions of the ship that had suffered the hull breaches, the list was long and many. after it had come to it's end for the second time, it added "have faith, and pray for deliverance"
=========================================================
Remember! if you see someone else has taken the throne point you wanted, don't take it as well. go for a different one if you can, or bide your time. from now on, if you take a throne point. post a size 5 number of the point at the top of your post in yellow. this will help remind everyone else of what is taken.

Marines: you are all alive, but the problems keep getting worse.


Dragon: your life support seal has cracked during the battle. you took a direct hit from a ork slugga round that you initially thought deflected thanks to the superior quality of your armor. but the ork scored a lucky shot. you are not injured, but your air supply is dropping fast. you must quickly locate a deployed oxygen tank and fit it to your suit. however the only station that would have deployed one for you that you see, was vaporized by the melta blast from the squigs. your entire corodor is devoid of oxygen and the temperature is dropping fast. the humans that were under your protection retreated into your room for the most part and are safe. what do you do?
Karak: the corodor you are in is violently vented of atmosphere as the bomb squigs detonate and blow a hole in the ship. the scream of pain you sense from the machine spirit is barely tolerable. you feel that if it could have caused you pain from the scream it let out, it would have. hearing over your coms from the ship that the orks are dangerously close to the gravity generator how do you respond?

Santair: lucky for you the area you are in isn't vented. though a large bulkhead slams shut right in front of you down the path you were going to take. you are forced to divert and find another path, or you would be. you also have the option of taking a space walk so to speak and get to your brothers that way.

Serpion: you watch helplessly as a massive door begins to close to quarantine the area, from what you do not know, but you can detect the oxygen levels are dropping rapidly. knowing that the humans behind you will suffocate if they stay and fight with you, what do you do? if they go into your room, they will be safe in a manner of speaking, but you will be without their aid.

Jackinator: the ship creaks and groans violently and your path is cut off by the closing of a massive door to prevent the area from venting oxigen. just as you begin to think you are safe, a ork assault ship crashes into the ship just behind you and begins to unload orks. you're dangerously close to the command bridge. what do you do?

Bane of Kings : you barely manage to cling to a section of the floor that has been blown apart as a massive hole is blown in the ship from the ork's bomb squigs. the orks you were fighting are gone, sucked out into the vacuum of space. how do you cope with this? given you can now see a limited view of the entire ork fleet that you seem to be in the midst of

Ramo: in the chaos of the explosion you were nearly sucked out into the void of space. you had been grabbed by the psycic hand of the ork weird boy as he was sucked out of the ship. you now cling to the ship. your view is a better one, the majority of the ork fleet sits before your eyes as you cling to your position so you are not lost to the void. the numbers of ork ships seems limitless. how do you regroup with your comrades?

darkreever: as you run to rejoin your comrades in battle, a massive quake in the ship nearly costs you to loose your footing and costs you the time you needed to get on the other side of a door before it shut to seal off the area. the area you are in still has air, but it was obvious in the moment the door closed, the other side no longer has that luxury. as the warnings from the ship cross your ears, a ork commando nob manages to sneak up on you. you catch it just as you turn round to decide on a alternate route only to see it about to stick you with something rather painful. just as it's about to give you a unpleasant day a black flaming blur smashes into it. said black flaming blur is crab, having used his jump pack to bull rush the nob, who's contingent of other commandos decloak and proceed to give you and crab a rather hard time. you are free to control crab in this instance to give you support.

Deus: you're in the same boat as many of your brothers, having barely clinged to whatever you could to avoid being sucked out into the vacuum of space. something catches your eye however, one of the marine's o2 supply is dropping much quicker than it should, dangerously so. yet you don't see the marine anywhere around you.

alistor: the rounds you shot at the squig did indeed kill it. but the rounds from a flash git's gun detonated the groupings of bombs. as the atmosphere is being vented, you manage to secure your helmet, but it's not a pleasant process. you are left clinging to the ship's hull just as is your brother who had been grabbed by the ork psyker's grasp. you are not floating amelessly, but your position is not a comforting one as you watch the orks float off into space. how do you reunite with your comrades?

Throne+1 the ork ships in space are vast and many. but beyond them you see something, a glint among the asteroid belt. a ork ship passes your view and momentarily blocks your view of the belt, but as it passes by, you notice the asteroid with the glint is no longer there, it had vanished.

Throne+2 one of the doors isn't shutting properly and the atmosphere to the rest of the ship is being vented violently. acting quickly you force the door shut to save the lives of those beyond

Throne+3 you see several crewman who were caught outside when the doors shut and the atmosphere was vented into space. they managed to get a breathing mask over their face but they wont last long. helping them get to what ammounts in 40k as a airlock, you help get them to relitive safety compared to freezing to death in the cold of space. as the door shuts and they're secured into a safe portian of the ship, you notice something out of the corner of your eye. a fresh clip


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Jacen Kanan*

Jacen slit the throat of one of the last orks and severed the wrist of another. Though he had taken a fair beating from the brutes, his armour had held firm and the bulk of those who survived the initial assault were unharmed. With two shots from his boltgun he finished these two. 

'Are you ready?' He asked one of the crew members. 'More will be close.' 

'I-I`ll be ready m`lord.' The crewman responded. Jacen took a quick look around. There were injuries, mostly superficial though they would require medical attention at the earliest oppurtunity. 

Gutteral curses and loud footsteps approached from somewhere through the winding corridors. More were coming. A low rumbling through the floors and walls caught the marine`s attention and he keyed in his Vox to the general network. 

'Brothers, what has happened? There is a heavy ork presence in the vicinity of my quarters, I request a general status update. What the hell is going on?'

Whatever reply came, Jacen would just have to hope he could hear it over the gunfire. He loaded a fresh clip just as the first of the brutes rounded the corner. What a sight they must have seen; dozens of their dead comrades dead and butchered at the feet of a lone astartes. Of course the crewmen had made an able account of themselves, but none would delude themselves otherwise; it was clearly Jacen`s presence that had saved them.

'WAAAGHHH!' The foremost ork bellowed, singling out Jacen with a massive whirring chainaxe. 

'A challenge?' Jacen laughed at its face. 'Alright then!' 

But just as the astartes was about to move, warning klaaxons blared and flashed, halting everyone in a momentary confusion. At either end of the large corridor, the bulkheads were beginning to seal. Just as this happened as strong wind picked up. 

'There`s a breach!' One crewman yelled in a panic. 'What do we do?'

'QUIET!' Jacen thundered. His mind raced, he had to make a decision and quickly. If it really was a breach, he would easily be able to endure so long as his power armour remained intact. But the humans would die very quickly, and the orks would still live long enough to do some serious damage. But was the paltry damage the humans would inflict worth all of their certain deaths? 

No. There was one logical course of action. 

'Get back into my chamber and seal the door!' He yelled, still keeping his gaze locked with that of the ork. 

Without waiting to see if they complied, he raised his knife and beckoned to the ork. 'Challenge accepted.'


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

"Shivon, what fool of your chapter let you be here? These are greenskin bastards, kill every one of them,” came a voice from behind Numitor. He turned slowly, seeing a Dark Angel walking up towards him. "Brother Elyas we meet again," Numitor said civily although his tone was icy "what do you think I am doing," he said, his voice hardening "I hate the orks but am not a rampaging berserker.”

"I would prefer to fight alongside my battle brothers for during the war on my home planet I was forced to fight alone for two long. I spent 3 months on the run, hoping to eventually find some brothers who had survived the blast that leveled the fortress monastery." Numitor snapped. Suddenly there was an explosion deeper in the ship followed by a rush of decompression.

The doors snapped shut between them, separating Numitor from the others. He thumped on the heavy metal of the doors and tried to pry them open but it was useless. One of the walls exploded and he stumbled sideways. Activating the magnetic plates of his boots he wondered what to do. He could continue down the corridor and try to find another way to his squad or he could go for a walk in space.

He chose the latter and climbed out of the hole in the spaceship wall and began to walk along it's length. Several of his battle brothers had also been sucked into the vacuum. He began moving towards them to help them to get back inside. He came upon Battle Brother Thesus first.

"Brother Thesus," Numitor voxxed, holding out his hand to the marine "let me help you." Thesus nodded his head and flung out a hand. Numitor caught it in his grip and pulled his battle brother upright and they dropped through the hole in the armour plating into the ship. "Thank you brother," Thesus voxxed.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Dragon: your life support seal has cracked during the battle. you took a direct hit from a ork slugga round that you initially thought deflected thanks to the superior quality of your armor. but the ork scored a lucky shot. you are not injured, but your air supply is dropping fast. you must quickly locate a deployed oxygen tank and fit it to your suit. however the only station that would have deployed one for you that you see, was vaporized by the melta blast from the squigs. your entire corodor is devoid of oxygen and the temperature is dropping fast. the humans that were under your protection retreated into your room for the most part and are safe. what do you do?


the Air howled as the bulk head decompressed,knocking Kayvaan balence off for a seoncond as the air rush by him, the noise growing fainter as the air did, till out a slight hiss filled helmet.

Kayvaan frowned, why could he hear anything,, 

DAMN IT, he had a leak! must have been a stay bullet from earlyer.

his helmet showed his oxegan levels were droping, and fast. 

it was ironic truely, his hemet had a spare tank of two hours of hyper compressed O2, but his suit had much more then his helmet, but the malfunction of his helmet ment he could not use it.

he would die with three hours of O2 on his back. it was almost funny.

Kayvaan started to run, he had to find a emergence blast room and a O2 tank. He ran past piles of dead orks, killed by decompression there little eyes sucked from there head. 

he ran by a medical bay, and turned round and entered, it was filled with dead patintes

he looked around there on the wall a solid state emergence medical air canester.

he ripped the canster no bigger then a soda can off and poped his canster off and slid a new one in his helmet, did fit as smoothly and had a great deal pokeing out makeing him look like a one horned deer but it worked and that was all that mattered.

he walked out again, radio still not working, he looked around, no orks, no allyed marines, now what?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Bane of Kings : you barely manage to cling to a section of the floor that has been blown apart as a massive hole is blown in the ship from the ork's bomb squigs. the orks you were fighting are gone, sucked out into the vacuum of space. how do you cope with this? given you can now see a limited view of the entire ork fleet that you seem to be in the midst of

---

HOW THE IRON Snake was managing to hold on, he didn't know. But what he did know was that he was still alive, and could see that the xenos known as bomb squigs had somehow managed to blast a hole in the ship, which was never a good sign.

At least the greenskins he was fighting had been sucked out into space. But right now, Kanas was beginning to wish that he the squigs hadn't appeared, and that he was still fighting the greenskins. That threat he could deal with, or at least hold out until his brothers reached him. Speaking into his vox-link, the Iron Snake managed to utter the words from inside his helmet, ++_This is Brother Kanas. It appears a sucicidal sub-species of the greenskin have managed to cause a large hole in our ship._++

He paused, and contiuned, using every ounce of his strength to haul his way back towards the airlock where he could somehow climb his way inside. ++_It has taken care of the orks surrounding me, but unfortuantly they nearly have taken care of me as well. I am clinging onto the edge of the ship... but only just. I will not last much longer._++

Pausing to concentrate his efforts on heaving forward, Kanas continued again. ++_I can probably make it to the airlock, but I will need someone on the inside to open it. I have already relayed my co-ordinates to you._++

He then cut the link, and dared to take one look behind him at the greenskin fleet, an flotilla of bastardised xenos starships scattered with no sense of cohersion or form.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Thesus ducked underneath a ork choppa, the ork growling and bellowing madly as it tried to cut his head from his shoulder. These orks may have been strong but they were undisciplined. He brought his shield to block the next attack before lashing out with his chainsword, slicing through the orks stomach and watching in satisfaction as its guts spilled out onto the floor. In truth he was being over run, there were too many orks and not enough crew to hold them back.

Thesus took a step back, whipping his boltgun up in his left hand and fired short controlled bursts one handed taking the heads of two orks. He kept his chainsword ready, he would need it if they came close again, but they seemed to stumble a bit attempting to navigate their dead. He had fought the vile orks before, and if necessary was ready to preform another fighting rearguard action, though the last was still fresh in his mind. Thesus hastily maglocked his bolter back to his leg as an ork finally leapt over its dead, barreling towards him.

It never made contact with him, an explosion rocked the ship and the corridor, and Thesus saw what unfolded in front of him. The orks were flung out of the ship, a huge rent appearing in the side of the hull, as well as unfortunate crew members who were not quick enough escaping into the sealed marine chambers. Thesus laughed as his foes poured out of the breach, until he felt himself being pulled out. The psyker wierdboy had him in some strange warp magic, trying to pull him out of the ship.

Thesus in one fluid motion brought his chainsword into its place at his waist and grabbed on with both of his hands to the tear in the side of the ship. He wasn't safe yet, but he would not be leaving the ship anytime soon. He couldn't pull himself quite in yet, one of the bulkheads was partially open and spewing air into the void, and he was unable to close it. "Brother Thesus," Numitor voxxed, holding out his hand to the marine "let me help you."

Thesus saw his brother had moved along and grabbed hold of his hand as the two dropped into the ship once more, *"Thank you Brother, your timing was impeccable. At least those Vile Orks are no more, they won't stand the lack of air and cold out there."* He turned and extended his hand to the Space Wolf that hung on to the side of the ship as well, maglocking himself to the deck. He pulled the marine inside before motioning to an open door, spewing air as it didn't close properly. It would allow them to access the rest of the ship and be of some use. Thesus voxed to his two brothers with him, *"Shall we get through it then close it brother?"* He stepped through, his armour form blocking the rushing air for a moment before being joined by Numitor and finally the Space Wolf. Turning he grabbed a hold of the bulkhead and used all his might to seal it shut, leaving the three marines standing in part of the ship that still had air.
*
"Our brothers vitals are fine, we need to make our way to the Inquisitor. She will need to be protected, and we both have prior experience with those vile orks."*

Throne 2


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

Bjoric’s bolt pistol had landed a direct hit on the bomb squig’s skull, bursting through and killing it swiftly without detonating the Melta Bomb. He turned his gun across, gunning each of the squigs down without a second thought. The superior eyes of a Space Marine had paid off in this situation and he took a moment’s pride, baring his fanged teeth in a wicked grin.

The crowd of Orks in front of him had taken time out from fighting the Space Wolf and the Iron Snake beyond him to start a scrap with one another, arguing over who’s bombs were on the back of the bloodied little critters.

"Shivon, what fool of your chapter let you be here? These are greenskin bastards, kill every one of them,” He heard bellowed through his vox unit. Bjoric chuckled to himself, enjoying what appeared to be some light entertainment amidst a crowd of chaos. Though he did not much care for the Dark Angel, he cared even less for the zealous crusaders that were the Crimson Fists and to see one put in it’s place by one as unforgiven as Elyas.

The scrap in front of Bjoric seemed to elevate and so he drew up his bolt pistol, ready to bring down the arguing Orks. Before he had even a moment’s warning, a Flash Git drew out his tattered trashpipe of a gun and fired not at Bjoric but at the corpses of the bomb squigs below him. The Melta Bombs exploded suddenly and Bjoric was left with but a split second to secure his Aquila helmet before the hull’s breach sucked him out of the ship. 

Though he had managed to secure his helmet, his weapons were not so lucky. He roared in frustration and sheer anger as his chainsword and bolt pistol floated out in to space among the huge wave of green corpses. He had managed to maglock his gauntlets to the ship’s hull and was hanging for his life.

The Iron Snake, Thesus Travos, had also been sucked from the ship, pulled by the dark leash of the Ork psyker. Bjoric could not move if he wished not to fall in to space and frustration and fury ran deep within him.
“Next time I say there are melta bombs with feet and we had best fall back, perhaps one of you would have the Emperor’s grace to listen!” he barked in to his vox unit.

A rattling could be heard coming from the hull and from a small distance away, Numitor Shevon of the Crimson Fists was walking towards them across the hull itself. He stepped in to the shattered hallway which had been all but cleared of Ork corpses after the blast. Holding out his hand, he pulled Thesus back on to the ship. 

Finally Thesus turned and held out a hand. Bjoric swallowed his pride and accepted it, being helped back on to deck.
“Thank you…but this doesn’t mean we are brothers, son of Guilliman!” he growled. 

Thesus remained quiet and merely motioned to a half-open door from which air was blasting out.

“Shall we get through it then close it brother?” Thesus asked Numitor who replied with a simple nod.

The three walked through the broken door before Thesus sealed it tightly shut.

What good Bjoric could do now was questionable. His only weapon was his combat knife and his savage nature.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

"Shall we get through it then close it brother?" Thesus stepped through, his armour form blocking the rushing air for a moment before being joined by Numitor and the Space Wolf. Turning, Thesus grabbed a hold of the bulkhead and used all his might to seal it shut, leaving the three marines standing in part of the ship that still had air.

"Our brothers vitals are fine, we need to make our way to the Inquisitor. She will need to be protected, and we both have prior experience with those vile orks." Thesus said to Numitor.

"That we do," Numitor growled. The three of them continued down the corridor. Turning a corner they came upon a large group of orks milling around and shouting. Without pausing to see the others reactions Numitor leapt into the group with his chainsword activated.

He slashed left and right in a fury that would have made a Space Wolf proud. Severed limbs and heads flew every where. Numitor drew his bolt pistol and shot an ork in the face. The beast's head deformed and then exploded. Numitor watched it and to him it seemed to be happening in slow motion.

He continued his rampage through the group, cutting right through it before turning back to attack the rest but the Space Wolf and Thesus had already dealt with them. "Let us continue brothers," Numitor voxxed, all fury forgotten he walked with them down the corridor towards the Inquisitor's position...


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

The Inquisitor and her group rushed after the retreating orks but as they rounded the corner an armoured bulkhead crashed down before them. It cut them off from the orks but they heard their howls and a howling wind that signalled the depressurisation of that compartment.

Without warning the ship shuddered again and the prow of another boarding ship penetrated the corridor barely 5 metres from where they stood. It was perilously close to the bridge, the orks had to be halted here. "Formac, give them a warm welcome," the grimey veteran grinned evilly as he stepped forwards and hoisted his flamer, spurting out liquid fire over the orks pouring from the open hatches. He cackled as he did so and the orks roared in pain and fury, turning as one to face the threat of the Inquisitor and her bodyguard. The flamer was cutting a deadly swathe through their ranks, Formac laughing all the while as the rest of her retinue adanced behind him. Then a stray slugga shot went through his head, there was no ceremony, no dramatic death, he simply collapsed like a puppet with it's strings cuts and suddenly they were a lot more hard pressed.

Ellen fired two shots into the face of an ork as it struggled to bring it's chopper round, the bolts caving in it's skull while the acid ate away at the creatures physiology. Another shot put paid to an ork about decapitate Jacob and she took the lead of the group, effortlessly gunning down orks as they fought their way to the dead flame trooper. One of her acolytes was cut down by a brutal cleaver swung through his neck, Ellen felt a momentary sadness at his passing but was forced to forget it as an ork nob swung a crackling power klaw at her head. She ducked under it, putting two shots into the orks midriff. It roared in pain but kept coming, charging forwards and swinging that lethal weapon. She was forced to retreat, ducking and bending around it's blows. If that thing got even one blow onto her she would be finished. She brought up a pistol and the massive ork swung the axe in it's other hand, ripping the bolt pistol from her hand and glancing off the forehead of her helmet.

She swayed, dizzy from the force of the blow and it swung at her with it's power klaw. She dropped to one knee, the crackling weapon scything the air above her as she drew the Scythian venom talon from the sheath on the back of her belt. She threw herself forward, under it's next blow and landed a long slash along it's length. She rolled to her feet and kept going, through the space the nob had cleared through it's own mob. Behind her, dark blood welled up along the cut. The nob turned, rage on it's stupid face, then it's eyes rolled up, and it fell on it's face.

Reaching Formac's body she scooped the flamer from his lifeless grasp, turning it on the remaining orks and spurting flame over them. She was nowhere near as skilled with the weapon as her late flame trooper had been but the flamer's inherent lethality put paid to many of the orks around her as her retinue fought it's way to her side...


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

*Asir - post 3*

The scream of the ship's machine spirit seemed to faulter when the ship shook, this could mean two things:
1) the machine spirit is getting better - highly unlikely
2) the machine spirit is going to die soon - certain.
Asir swore, it had been his job to care for it, his job. but the orks had come and everything had changed.
The orks had breached the gravity generator, he could not let that happen all more would die. But the other marines would need him if they had a breach in their armour, either way people were going to die and there was nothing he could do.
Asir considered his options and prayed quickly to the Emperor, "oh most holy Emperor, please protect what i could not" then began sprinting in the direction of the gravity generator while speaking into his vox:

"This is Techmarine Asir, if any brothers require assisstance I will be protecting the gravity generator"
Asir sighed, he doubted they would even know he was gone...

He reached the gravity generator, there was a group of orks standing round it. he had to kill them before they did any damage.

An ork head exploded as a powerful plasma shot hit it, the other orks turned and charged at Asir. "Die greenskin filth!" he shouted as he cut an ork down the chest with power axe.
Another ork made a swing for him but he blocked it with his servo-arm and fried it with his plasma pistol.
He then doghed a chainaxe and his welder servo-arm activated and the blue flame came into the ork's face, it yelled and stumbled back.

Asir killed the rest of the orks but more appeared from a nearby corridor.
"Ok" he readied his power axe "whos next?"


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

KANAS CURSED, as he struggled against the void of space, desperatly trying to reach the airlock. Speaking into his comlink again, the Iron Snake repeated, ++_This is Brother Kanas. It appears a sucicidal sub-species of the greenskin have managed to cause a large hole in our ship._++

He was loosing strength, the Iron Snake couldn't hold on much longer and he knew it. He was already slipping from the ship, and hauled himself forward once more. ++_It has taken care of the orks surrounding me, but unfortuantly they nearly have taken care of me as well. I am clinging onto the edge of the ship... but only just. I will not last much longer. I can probably make it to the airlock, but I will need someone on the inside to open it. I have already relayed my co-ordinates to you."_

++_The Emperor Protects,_++ Kanas uttured into the comms, before cutting it. He would not have the energy to respond to any incoming transmissions, as this would be focused on trying to get himself to the airlock. The Ninety-Eight year old astartes heaved forward once more, and thought, _'Nearly there. If I am lucky, If I am very lucky... then there will be somebody on the other side_'.


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

As the three marines walked down the shattered corridor after Thesus had sealed a hull breach shut, they began to hear a yelping and taunting that could belong only to one mob of creatures, more Orks!

As they turned the next corner, the Orks quickly lost track of what they were doing, spotting the three astartes before them. Numitor of the Crimson Fists leapt suddenly in to the crowd apposing them, slaughtering the mob mercilessly with his chainsword and bolt pistol but more had poured through.

Bjoric remembered he had lost his weaponry and that his combat knife and his own instincts were all he had...but then a simple blade and a man’s own strength and cunning were all a Space Wolf had when left to the wilds of Fenris to try and find their way back to the Fang. Bjoric bore a toothy grin then, relishing the thrill of the hunt again. He drew his combat knife and brought it up to block an Ork boy’s axe strike. He thrust out an armoured claw with great precision, wrapping it’s metal fingers around the Ork’s neck, cracking it like brittle dirt and dropping it’s lifeless corpse to the ground.

Bjoric continued to fight his way through those Numitor had left and even pushed his way up behind him, determined to fell more Orks than the Crimson Fist had. What Thesus did was little concern to him for what did it matter?

Bringing down the last Ork, Numitor turned ready to strike down the rest but Bjoric and Thesus were all that stood in front of him, surrounded with the bloodied corpses of the wretched green skins. Bjoric was coated in Ork blood with a great grin on his face. He had not fought with a simple blade in quite some time and enjoyed the feeling of it in his hands. 

"Let us continue brothers," said Numitor as they continued down the hall.

“This is Brother Kanas. It appears a suicidal sub-species of the greenskin have managed to cause a large hole in our ship. It has taken care of the orks surrounding me, but unfortunately they nearly have taken care of me as well. I am clinging onto the edge of the ship... but only just. I will not last much longer. I can probably make it to the airlock, but I will need someone on the inside to open it. I have already relayed my co-ordinates to you.” Bjoric suddenly heard in his vox unit. He stopped and looked forward to face the two other marines.

He had no love for an Iron Snake, especially as one was following him about now but he could not be so dishonourable as to leave him.

“Thesus, was it?,’ Bjoric barked, ‘head back there and let that other blueblood in. Me and the Crimson Fist will continue on to the Inquisitor, you will catch us up. Can you do that by yourself?!”


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

*Kayvaan*

Kayvaan stared at the air lock again, he had wandered over to the nearest air lock after he getting the new soild state O2 tank. he looked at the camra that was stareing at him, he was woundering if he should shoot the dang thing, from what he knew of how these cameras worked was that if destroyed they replay the last moments of film and that would let the inqusitor know he need some help, he just could not open this dang air lock!

Kayvaan sat down in front of the door, the same door that Thesus had closed and wait for someone to get it open so he could help defend the ship.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Marching carefully down the corridor, Elyas brings up an image of the ship across his lense to track his location and the whereabouts of the others. Without warning, something rocks the vessel and nearly throws Elyas to the ground. Were it not for the Dark Angels advanced biology, the shaking of the ship likely would have taken away his footing, but such frail weakness was left for humans; a space marine is so much more than that. In the wake of the rocking of whatever detonation had been caused, howling decompression picked up, forcing his armour to activate the mag locks in the soles of his boots to keep the suction force from pulling him away with the air.

Growling in frustration, Elyas pounded onward, just barely making it to the other side of the armoured bulkhead before it slammed down and sealed the area. The sound of pounding against the metal of the bulkhead caught the Dark Angel’s attention, but he paid them no heed. What was the point of such a thing? If it was crew of the ship, then there was nothing he could do, they were too weak to make it to safety and any attempt to help such fools would only cost more lives and further damage the ship. No, there fate had been decided, and there was still work that could be done.

Bringing the map of the ships corridors up again, Elyas notes the damaged locations, routes he can no longer take and new ones to find the others. What he saw though, that did not make his thoughts any the happier. Many of the corridors were damaged or decompressed, leaving few routes that could be used. Movement out of the corner of his eye alerted Elyas to danger in time for him to get a look. A large ork, easily the size and maybe even bulk of a terminator, had snuck up on his flank and had attempted to skewer the Dark Angel with a broken shard of metal. With the superhuman speed all but bred into his armoured form, Elyas brought his heavy bolter around and clubbed the metal shard away.

However the thing was not just going to let that be it, and brought its other arm around with a wicked blade, and though Elyas was a space marine and the weight of his heavy bolter mostly compensated by his armour, it still slowed him down. Unable to avoid the blow that was to come, Elyas roared through the external vox of his helm, before something large and on wings of flame smashed into the or knob and threw them both into the armoured side of the corridor. More orks make themselves known, firing from behind the cover they had concealed themselves in. _“Finish with that one Crab and let us press on, these greenskins try my patience!”_ The Dark Angel yells while slowly walking forward. 


Solid slugs simply bounce off his armoured frame, and more shots miss him completely despite the relative confines of their location. Stopping in his tracks, Elyas pulls the trigger of his heavy weapon, rounds punching through the lighter debris and decking, making short work of a pair of orks and blowing the arm off a third that did not get into cover in time. _“Come filth, time to meet your doom!”_ Elyas bellowed, targetor scanning for the slightest sign of movement for him to act on it.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

crab smacked into the opposing ork like a freight train, the hilt of his chainsword smashing into the ork's skull like a hammer. with the ork recoiling backwards crab followed up, wrenching his chainsword into the ork's side as his jump pack's engine red lined, the flames from the jets lashing out violently from the back, washing the area with lingering flames. the flames out the back lingered for only a moment, but it was enough to cause some pause. but crab's onslaught was far from finished, though his onslaught was highly unconventional, the way he handled his weapons was sure to throw up a few red flags in the minds of the faithful. 

crab had finished with the commando that had tried to stick his fellow marine, but as nobs entered the fray, his bolter fired three times before being tossed into the air and a single engine from his pack blared and roared to life as he spun round with his chainsword before catching the bolter and switching to it's flamer before washing even a single ork in it's purifying flames. but even crab had his limits, say forty to fifty orks at once, which given luck happened around the corner.

the orks were running round trying to find ways into more parts of the ship, when the horde found the two marines they couldn't resist the chance for a fight with the posh humies. 

outside the ship however more things were taking place.

the ships from the imperium were making their way at all speed, and had managed to pull alongside the besieged vessel. the space marines would finally receive reinforcements in the form of the imperial guard, but given the space marine's transport was in such a state, there was no choice but to use boarding torpedoes to assist the besieged marines. 

countless torpedoes smacked into the side of the marine ship, flooding it with the imperial guard who were determined to purge this ship of it's xeno infestation and show the marines the light of the emperor.

Marines: the imperial guard are trying their best to help, don't let their sacrifice be in vain.


Dragon: a imperial guard torpedo smacks through a hole in the ship behind you a ways. techpriests in environmental suits as well as a few guardsmen exit the ship and attempt to enact emergency repairs to seal the hull breach in the ship. some of the guardsmen rush towards the airlock and beacon you towards it, they knew there was more fighting to be done, and they want you by their side.

Karak: the generator is besieged by orks. the area still has atmosphere thankfully, but the gravity could go out at any moment. there is a single ork mekboy leading these ork lootas, with him gone, the ship would be in less danger. 

Santair: the inquisitor is within sight, and so is her plight. orks bare down on her position in greater number than she can hope to fight on her own. you cant see her specifically, but you can see the remains of her personal guard. 

Serpion: the ork who had confronted you bares down with a chain axe towards you. as the area looses it's atmosphere a boarding torpedo smacks in through the hole, sealing the leak to a degree. techpriests and guardsmen flood out, the guardsmen firing away with las guns at the ork who attacks you while the tech priests work on plugging the hole. 

Jackinator: space marines bare down on your position, coming to aid you, or at least you think so. the orks inside the boat are dead, but there are more coming and you're well aware of this. 

Bane of Kings : a single guardsmen opens the airlock for you. bodies of orks and humans scatter the area just beyond it signaling that this guardsmen lost many of his friends to do what he did. ironically, you are close enough to the gravity generator that you can actually hear the fighting going on in that room. 

Ramo : you and your fellow marines make it to the inquisitor. her shape isn't the best all things considered. but there are more pressing matters, even from where you are you can hear the fighting on the bridge, and it doesn't bode well.  

darkreever : the orks are barely a challenge for you and your heavy bolter. the nobs however are a bit more of a problem. a particular pair of nobs don't seem quite right though, crude leashes are held in their massive hands as they themselves seem to be dragged by something down the hallway. ork battle squigs, adorned in armored plates that are literally bolted and nailed into their flesh barrel down on you and crab. to make matters worse, 40 more orks round the corner and engage the two of you.

alistor: the orks fall to your blade easily. but without your wargear you're aid to the battle is limited. you know the armory is close by, you can see it on your map, but it's in a decompressed section of the ship. to you leave your brothers to rearm? or do you stand and fight with them despite only having your knife? 

Throne+1 a guardsmen has been mortally wounded by the orks. stumbling upon him, he pleads to you for death in a honorable manner, administering the emperor's mercy upon him you put him out of his suffering and are thanked by several of his companions. 

Throne+2 you can hear a guardsmen heavy weapons team near you, they are besieged by orks as they try and defend the crew of the ship. buying them enough time to reload their autocannon you help save the lives of the crew on this ship.

Throne+3 you hear fighting near a shrine of the emperor, the orks seek to defile it. deal with the orks as you see fit


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

The ship shuddered to impacts and Kayvaan was shaken even as he lept to his feet, he chould feel, not hear the valcume prevented that, the metal of the ship grown and scream. 

"damn, whats going on there." he looked the door over when it began to open. 

Kayvaan Boltgun lept up to his hand the door opend with a howl of air and a pair of guardsmen who pulled it open.

Kayvaan sliped though the gap to see a group of guardsmen in full EVA suits.

"Thanks," Kayvaan said under his helmet that he then removed "I was stuck behind that door for a while." a Tech priest walked up, he chould tell by the mechanical arms comeing out his back, "we saw you on the camara, and we need you help to fight the orks." 

"indeed, do you know much about power armor?" 

"enough, what do you need?" 

"My Mk8 helmet refuses to speak to the sprites of my other armor marks can you repair it?" 

The Techpriest just held out his hand and Kayvaan handed it to him and he worked on it. 

"right then, were you going?'

"there a hull breach we need to repair it." 

"indeed, I do not know how to repair a ship, I wish you luck." 

"Marine I finished you helmet." 

"thank you techpreist." Kayvaan grabbed it and placed it over his head his ears filled with radio chatter. he started chining buttons to quite it.

"Emperore willing both are goals will be compleated to the best of are skill may we meet again." Kayvaan said and started to jog bolt gun tracking for orks.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

The last of the orks died, their bodies piled high around the exit from their boarding craft as the last of the flames flickered out. Ellen dropped the flamer, it's tanks exhausted and the weapon encumbered by the stiff body of Formac. "Ma'am," she turned, one of her younger acolytes, Serric stood there, her bolt pistol in his chunky fingers, "thank you Serric." She took it from him, inspected it momentarily, then returned it to the holster on her right hip, her other bolt pistol on the opposite side. The venom talon was stowed safely in it's sheath, it's deadly blade hidden from prying eyes.

She turned as she heard heavy footsteps, seeing Space Marines round the corner, her Death Watch. They looked like they had been in combat, as heavy as the resistance she had faced at least. But they had advantages such as she and her retinue could not call on. She silently thanked the artificer who had gifted her with her armour, an item at least as effective, if not more so than the Space Marines power armour. She recognised the lead Space Marine, "Thesus, report", she was brisk, business like. They had ended resistance here, but there was more coming...


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

The space wolf showed little gratitude to being saved from certain death, typical of the space wolves. The Iron Snake cared not, the Space Wolf was inconsequential to him, though he had foolishly lost his wargear, that would not help the Inquisitor in the long run or his brothers, in fact he would only serve to get in the way of things. Thesus followed the other two space marines down the corridors, stopping as they came upon a group of orks. Immediately the Crimson Fist leapt into combat making short work of the the group as a second group appeared.

The Space Wolf leapt in with his combat knife, undisciplined, trying to just gain blood. Thesus leapt in, easily keeping up with the younger marine, taking the orks apart with his chainsword. They made short work of the orks and prepared to move on when they received a message from the other Iron Snake aboard the ship. He was stuck outside an airlock and needed help. Thesus immediately turned to go, but stopped when the Space Wolf commanded him to leave.

"He maybe my blood brother, pup, but you will not help the Inquisitor much, you don't have your wargear. Also don't seem to think that you are in charge, and don't order me around, cause I will not listen to a Son of Russ when he isn't in charge." Thesus spat. He would not be commanded by an undisciplined pup. Before Thesus could even move towards his brother, he received news that the Imperial Guard had rescued his brother.

He moved past the Space Wolf as they headed towards the Inquisitor, and as they came around the last corridor Thesus could plainly see that the Inquisitor and her retinue had dealt with the orks effectively. "Thesus, report" The Inquisitor said quickly and Thesus saluted her with the sign of the Aquilla. *"Inquisitor, our brethren were attacked outside our quarters, and we were split when Bomb squigs blew out parts of the ship. We are now scattered throughout the ship. What are your orders Ma'am?"* Thesus stated quickly, placing his chainsword at his side and drawing his bolter.

He opened a vox to the other space marines around the ship, *"Brothers, this is Thesus. The wolf, fist and I are with the Inquisitor near the command bridge. We will protect her until the rest of you can arrive."*


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

They moved onwards, Numitor heard one of their brothers calling for help on the vox but continued on. Thesus had paused and turned but the foolish space wolf had thought he could order the Iron Snake to do what he requested. The three of them continued down the corridor, Numitor dropped back to cover their rear and Thesus came to the front. They turned a corner and came across the Inquisitor.

Numitor raised his eyebrows inside his helmet, the Inquisitor had dealt with the orks efficiently enough, not needing their support. "Thesus, report," Ellen was brisk and business like. "Inquisitor, our brethren were attacked outside our quarters, and we were split when Bomb squigs blew out parts of the ship. We are now scattered throughout the ship. What are your orders Ma'am?" Thesus stated quickly, sheathing his chainsword and unslinging his bolter. Numitor did likewise.

"Brothers, this is Thesus. The wolf, fist and I are with the Inquisitor near the command bridge. We will protect her until the rest of you can arrive." Thesus voxxed to the others. Numitor removed his disengaged his helmet clamps and removed it. He shook his head to clear the hair from his eyes. The group moved on down the corridor passing through five intersections, after turning their seventh corner he paused and listened hard, he was sure he had heard an orkish shout. Clipping the helmet to his belt he looked through his scope down the corridor.

He saw a group of orks charging towards them, the leader yelled at the top of his voice but Numitor cut his cry short with a bolt round through the head and another through the heart. "Incoming," he said calmly before standing and drawing his bolt pistol and chainsword.

He leapt into the group, scything left and right with his chainsword. He put abolt round through an ork's eye before kicking the greenskin in it's chest, knocking it back into two of it's companions who he then cut in half with his chainsaw's blade. He lunged the whiring weapon through an ork's stomach and shot the unfortunate warrior off his blade with his bolt pistol.

He spun in a circle, shouting the names of his fallen brothers. One for them, two, three, four, five. Not enough! Not nearly enough...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

WHERE ADEPTUS ASTARTES had not bothered saving him, it appears that a lowly Imperial Guardsman had come to Kanas' aid, opening the airlock to allow the astartes into the ship. Thanking him, The Iron Snake quickly rushed off once the airlock had been closed, eager to extract revenge on the enemy.

Informing his fellow Death Watch members that he no longer needed helping, Kanas leapt forward, his weapons raised to meet several bodies of Guardsmen and Orks alike, scattered across the ships surface in front of him. Turning to face the Guardsman, the astartes remarked, "You must have lost a lot of your comrades to do what you did..."

"My name is Private Thoras, my lord," the Private informed him. "I could not let an astartes die in an unhonourable way, sire."

"You do not address me as lord, Private Thoras," corrected the astartes. "You have earned the right to call me Kanas, after what you have done."

"Yes, my lo - Um, I mean, yes of course, Kanas," responded Thoras, nervously. "The Greenskins retreated when you climbed in - they didn't want to face an astartes, it seemed."

"And I wanted to have some action," grimaced Kanas with a frown. "Thoras - come with me. We have an Inquisitor to find."

"As you command," bowed Thoras respectfully, and Imperial Guardsman and Adeptus Astartes alike walked down the corridors, on the hunt for the Inquisitor. 

(*A/N:* _If I am correct, it is one more update until I can have a throne, right?_)


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

*Asir - post 4*

The vox was alive with information, guardsmen had arrived, the inquisitor safe it was all good and it seemed they would win the battle.
As long as Asir protected this generator, to lose the gravity now would prove fatal and they might even lose the air as well.

Asir fixed his helmet into place and one of servo-arms plugged into the nearby computer, he uploaded information, mostly about recent events.

Kanas...greeted by private Thoras
Numitor...combat...orks
Thesus...Ellen...meet
Asir...

he paused, did he really want to delve to deep? what else might he find?

A growl came from behind him, slowly, Asir turned, his power axe ready. A group of orks were forming behind him and more were coming, he stared at them for a moment and they stared back. everyone was still.
The nearest ork, a big ugl creature with a big nose, made a sharp growl straight at Asir.

Suddenly the orks attacked and Asir met them with his power axe, the big nose ork slashed at him with a blade but the techmarine spilt his head with the blade of his power axe.
The servo-arms moved quickly to fight back against the greenskins, with his free hand Asir drew his plasma pistol and fired off several shots, many orks fell to his feet.

This generator was a shrine, a shrine to be protected and Asir would do just that.

(3+ throne, I think)
Throne: 6


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

“He maybe my blood brother, pup, but you will not help the Inquisitor much, you don't have your wargear. Also don't seem to think that you are in charge, and don't order me around, cause I will not listen to a Son of Russ when he isn't in charge.” Thesus spat. Bjoric turned up his nose, snorting angrily in contempt.
As much as he hated the apparent air of pomposity the Iron Snake seemed to boast, he was right. Though his trusted combat blade had served him well in the previous battle, it would do him little good should he make landfall.
The three marines continued on till they reached the Inquisitor, who was encompassed by the bloody corpses of both a horde of Orks and her former squad members.

"Thesus, report," Inquisitor Ellen spoke. Even in such dire circumstances, she seemed to remain in the mindset of an official, offering no emotion in her voice. The sheer apathy was enough to make Bjoric’s skin crawl.

"Inquisitor, our brethren were attacked outside our quarters, and we were split when Bomb squigs blew out parts of the ship. We are now scattered throughout the ship. What are your orders Ma'am?" said Thesus,. He and Numitor sheathed their chainswords and unslung their bolters. Bjoric remembered then he was still essentially unarmed. However, upon inspecting the map on his HUD, he realised the armoury was just a little ways down the ships’ deck though it would require terraining a heavily damaged corridor which had become decompressed in the initial metla-bomb explosion.

"Brothers, this is Thesus. The wolf, fist and I are with the Inquisitor near the command bridge. We will protect her until the rest of you can arrive."

Bjoric shook his head quickly, deciding his choice would not be a welcome one.
“You two, remain here with the Inquisitor…I will be back…” he growled. Walking past the two marines and the smaller Inquisitor, he made through the corridor with his combat knife in hand.

Luckily, this particular section of the ship had been cleared of Orks, with the gurgling rabbles either gunned down by the other marines, blown up by the melta-bombs or claimed by the black sea of space and now the Imperial Guard moved in to secure the position.

Within the next corridor where they set up defensive parameters, he arrogantly barged past them, knocking many of them over or forcing them to jump out the way.

Entering the next small corridor before the ruined section, a momentary kindness came over him and he locked the door behind him.

Sheathing his combat knife, he used his large, powerful gauntlets to haul open the sealed airlock door. The sudden wave of decompression would’ve claimed a lesser man, dragging him out to the dark abyss but the Space Wolf remained firmly maglocked to the ground. He stomped heavily out to the next section, a destroyed T-junction which split off in two directions. The iron gratings on the ground that still remained attached the ship appeared scarred with large claw marks. 

Clearly some Orks were making their way through here to assault the Inquisitor but were claimed by the large melta-bomb explosion. Outside of the ship he could see the battle waging on still. As the Imperial navy battled desperately with the large floating rocks that were the Ork vessels.

“Pah!’ thought Bjoric ‘The navy can’t even split rocks it seems!”

Beyond him lied another corridor. Where it lead, he could not say as the door itself had been roughly cut off by the bloodthirsty Orks in an impatient attempt to reach the Space Marines.
To his left however, the door still remained intact and clearly read on it’s metal panel ‘Armoury’.

Bending over again, Bjoric used his large fists to haul open the massive steel doors. Just as he did so, an Ork leapt out to attack him. Unaware that the area outside was still decompressed however, his axe attack stopped in mid air as he lifted off, wailing and roaring incomprehensibly. 

Bjoric stopped for a second, chuckling to himself as he let himself through. Pulling down the steel doors again to seal the room, the automatic lights switched on, revealing a mass array of Space Marine weapons fresh from the Forge Worlds, all painted a grim black in the colour of the Death Watch.
At the far corner, Bjoric saw what he had come for, he saw the true hunter’s weapon.

Walking over to them, he drew them from their wall-fastening. They were a pair of gauntlet attachments, each baring four shining steel blades. Bjoric grinned in a bloodlust joy at the warrior’s strength in his hands, the Lightning Claws…


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Jacen Kanan*

The first swing was easy for Jacen to dodge, a crude downward swipe which he simply sidestepped. He retaliated with a quick punch to the ork`s face, putting it off balance just enough for him to aim a better thrust with his knife and leave a deep gash across the brute`s face. 

'GRRAAAGHHH!' It bellowed furiously and shoved the astartes away. Jacen managed to kep his balance, but this was frustrating. He had narrowly missed the ork`s eye, that would have given a very useful advantage. He was about to move back in to attack when a deafening boom hit the ship from behind him. He spared a quick glance around. 

It was a boarding torpedo, and even now a squad of guardsmen in pressurised suits were emeging and opening fire. A pair of techpriests followed, carrying several heavy sheets of patch material to fix the ork`s impact point nearby. 

The ork leader bellowed to the others to attack, giving Jacen a critical advantage that he exploited to the fullest. Darting forth, he knocked the ork`s axe wielding arm wide and sliced downward with his knife. 

The strike was good, but not quite good enough. Even though the beast dropped its axe, it still had its hand, albeit bleeding heavily. It brought its other hand to bear and attempted to sieze the astartes by the throat, but Jacen intercepted its hand before it landed. The pair of them were locked in stalemate for the moment, but Jacen remained confident. So long as these guardsmen could deal with the other orks, the combat here was already won.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

It didn’t take very long before the aliens tried to rush Elyas position. Truthfully, the heavy weapon marine admired the tactic, attempting to rush him all at once with the hope of at least one of them making it to him. However bolt weaponry was something almost specifically designed for combating orks, and a heavy bolter was little more than such a weapon capable of unleashing a torrent of greenskin death. The Dark Angel held his fire long enough for the rest of the creatures to charge out from cover, and only when all were committed did he let rip with his gun. Explosive rounds tore through leather armour and flesh alike, blowing away limbs and shattering bone. It was grim work devoid of honour, but he did not care with these things, only that they were slaughtered and their presence removed from this ship.

As the last of the creatures fell, Elyas noted more impacts ringing off the hull of the ship. At first he thought of more orks, but then the yelling and bellowing of orders from human mouths rang through the general vox channels. Other Imperial vessels had somehow been torn from the warp, or had only decided now to make their presence known. Whatever the reason, Elyas did not care. Though why they had proceeded to use boarding torpedoes, further damaging the ship, when they should have been fighting the ork ships, that concerned him to some degree. 

That thought was quickly pushed from the fore of the Dark Angel’s thoughts as more orks made themselves known. A whole swarm of them hiding behind two massive forms; the height of an astartes and easily double the bulk, bedecked with rows of teeth and plates of metal bolted to armoured hide. Each of the creatures, oversized attack squigs, was dragging what looked like a pair of ork leader-beasts; but when the things got sight of Elyas and Crab the orks were no match for the animal blood lust and charged forward.

_“Deal with the mob, I will join you when these things are dead.”_ Elyas roared to the assault marine before unleashing a torrent of shells into the foremost squig. As tough as that hide might have been, bolt rounds, especially heavier ones, were designed as armour piercing weapons first and foremost. Toughened hide meant for nothing as round after round punched through before detonating from within. A trio of rounds impacting into the lead creatures face, blowing half of it away. The squig made two more steps before crashing to the ground and leaving its mate alone against the devastator.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

the space battle was going about as well as it could given the circumstances. the allied imperial navy vessel was managing to for the most part "drag" the besieged space marine vessel out of combat. the trip was long, hard, agonizing, and barely seemed worth while all things considered. because what could a few space marines do against a seemingly limitless amount of orks?

the two ships made their way, one's guns blazing at enemy ships, the others gun's blazing just because they were on fire. their path would lead them to the only safe bastion in the system, one of the moons of the forge world that was not yet infested by orks. they would take a while to get there, but if the situation on board with the orks could be delt with, they could possibly get there a tiny bit quicker. 

Marines: the battle's end is close at hand. you can feel the ship turn as it changes course. 


Dragon: your armor is working rather well. the machine spirits are finally talking to each other without much problem. the orks ahead however are a bit more of a problem. despite your pride as a marine, there are simply too many around that corner to deal with. unable to make it through you seek a different path. do you make to regroup with the inquisitor? or do you make to aid the tech marine in the gravity generator room?

Karak: the orks are redoubling their efforts to take the gravity generator room. you've managed to take it, and have been holding it. but the orks are still coming even if their numbers are gradually dwindling. the sounds of fighting are also getting closer to you. but despite the overbearing amount of gunfire from the orks, you can also hear the feint sounds of las weapons being used. 

Santair: you've come to a crossroads. to your left you are able to get to the gravity generator room where the tech marine is holding down the fort so to speak. down that path you can hear many more orks charging down towards the tech marine's location. to your right lays a path to the bridge. the area ahead has already seen heavy signs of ork looting, as many wall panels lay scattered throughout the area and several parts seem to have been taken by the orks. 

Serpion: the guardsmen around you do not let you down, and they deal with the orks promptly, including the one you are dealing with as their commissar drives his power sword into the orks back after leaping up onto it. the commissar humbly requests that you aid him in securing the bridge. do you agree? or turn your attention to the gravity generator room?

Jackinator: you receive a desperate distress call from the bridge. The lead ork of this raid has made himself known, and has decided to try and take this ship for himself in the most direct method possible, securing the bridge for himself. the warboss has the bridge crew besieged and many of them are suffering from critical injuries. to save them, you need your apothecaries to be with you. but linger too long and wait for them, and there may not be any more command crew to save. 

Bane of Kings : you and your guardsmen manage to make your way to the inquisitor, but not after facing some heavy fighting, to which point the guardsmen proves his worth time and time again to you even if his equipment seems odd. during a time for rest, he recounts what happened on the forge world right as the orks invaded. it becomes clear ot you that you must deliver this guardsmen to the inquisitor alive and unharmed, he has much information to give you and your brothers. 

Ramo : easiest way to put this, you're at the inquisitor's command. however among the wreckage of the ork ship you find some strange artifacts. hellfire rounds fresh from the forge world. something inside you thinks that the orks are looting not simply for looting, but a bigger purpose is driving them to gather certain materials. do you voice your possibly heretical views to the inquisitor, letting her know that there may be a threat much larger than the orks in the area? or do you seek more proof of your claims to avoid execution. 

darkreever : crab deals with the orks just as you ordered, and the squig you riddled with holes lies dead as a dornail, as does it's kin. as the orks lay dead all around you, two paths lay open, one leading to the gravity generator, and the other to the bridge and possibly the inquisitor. crab seems content to follow your commands without question for the most part. 

alistor: your new weapons seem to be a bit twitchy about you. but you have no time to apease their machine sperits. a contengent of ork lootas and gretchen come down out of the vents into the armory. 

Throne+1 you come across several guardsmen who are critically injured, two more guard their comrades from harm valiantly against orks. you save the guardsmen from the orks. as the orks fall, you tend to the wounds of the emperor's children.

Throne+2 several artifacts from the local forge world litter your path, strange ammo containers, bezar half finished weapons, and several canisters of extremely strong toxins normally reserved for tyranids. 


Throne+3 the feint cries for help catch your attention. and out of the goodness of your heart you rush to it's aid. what you find is a ork slaver attempting to capture a family of humans who tend to the ship.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Kayvaan moved down the hall way, finaly his armors spirites spoke in time and it showed in his fluid grace.

he stopped at sound ahead. he poked his head around a corner.

There the hall way was filled with orks, way to may for him to deal with.

"damn,," Kayvaan was thinking his options over. he nodded, Asir need help and,,,

a slighlty board ork walked around the corner and was sprised to see the black armored marine. 

"wot?" the ork said, Kayvaan responded fast. in one quick muscle move he drove his knife though the thick ork skull killing it in one smooth move. the ork fell with out a sound. when the orks noticed the dead ork and investgated (got hungry) he was gone.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

(3+ Throne)

THE UNLIKELY DUO made their way down the hallway, towards the Inquisitor's last reported position. The Guardsman moved uncomfortably, nervous. Kanas could tell why - after all, the Space Marine was much larger and more intimidating than your average human being, especially when clad in his battle armour.

As they rounded a corner, the Iron Snake heard pleas for aid being filtered through the ship, and he looked at his companion. "It sounds as if someone needs our help, Thoras."

"But the Inquisitor...?"

"The Inquisitor can wait," remarked Kanas, brushing off Thoras' pleas and marching closer and closer towards the sound. At the end of the corridor, they stopped at a blast door, and on the other side they could hear it.

"Please no... Please!" 

"Did you hear that?" Thoras glanced up at Kanas.

"Yes. My senses are more enhanced than yours, Thoras," The astartes remarked. "On the count of three, open the door. We go in guns blazing."

"The old-fashioned way," mused Thoras. "Aye. For the God-Emperor."

Three seconds later, the blast door swung open, activated by Kanas. Approximatly three point five seconds later, Guardsman and Iron Snake alike charged into the next corridor, to find an Ork Slaver mutilating a hapless civilian. It was all too late for what had once been a young female, who was by now unconsious and almost certainly dead - but the greenskin was still alive.

And that presented a threat that the two had to deal with.

But not for long.

Before the Slaver could react, Kanas brought his weapon up and fired one, short blast at the greenskin, causing it to blow into smithereens upon impact, covering both human and astartes in the remnants of what had once been an alien.

"The Emperor Protects," mused Thoras, and looked up across the corridor. Several more greenskins had noticed them, and had begun to charge towards them. 

(*A/N:* _I will post the next part later in a seperate post._)


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

(+2 Throne)

Numitor ran forward, scything his chainsword through the stomach of the last survivng ork. Sheathing his blade and drawing his bolter he walked into the centre of the crossroads. He had two choices, continue on to the bridge or take the corner leading to the gravity generator room where there were still sounds of fighting as well as the sounds of more orks on their way. He noticed that there lay, scattered on the floor boxes of hellfire rounds, ammunition usually reserved for tyranids. There were other relics from the forge world as well including strange ammo boxes and half finished weapons.

Before deciding which way he voxed Asir. "Brother Asir, you have more orks inbound, do you require assistance..."

(Will finish once Karak's posted)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Releasing his grip on the trigger of the heavy bolter, Elyas stalks forward, armoured boot crunching into what is left of the second squig’s head and turning it to mush. It had not taken long, mere seconds if that, with Crab blasting forward on his jump pack and into the horde of greenskins. Though he had been outnumbered, the corridor itself was small, there had been little more than enough room for one of those squigs to run down it let alone both side by side, and those numbers had meant for less. That being as it was, Crab had still charged into more than three dozen orks and they were not all dead yet. A fact which Elyas was soon to help correct as he slammed his heavy bolter into the head of one ork and opened fire on a handful before him to return the favour of the assault marine from earlier.

Within the span of another dozen seconds, hacked bodies littered the floor and the stink of death was great; the ship would need to be put to the flame to cleanse the cancer of these orks once this was over. Looking away from the death, Elyas nodded in the direction of the assault marine and then spoke to him. _“Orks are trying to damage the gravity generatorium, we must go to the aid of Asir in making sure they do not succeed.”_ This Elyas said, bringing the schematic of the ship up and over-laid on one of his helmets lenses to map out a route. The generatorium was more towards the aft of the ship, and they were closer to the fore and the bridge, however it looked as though more of the kill-team were towards the fore and moving to the bridge, leaving Asir exposed.

Blinking the image away, the Dark Angel began stalking through the corridors before opening a general channel to the team. _“This is Elyas, Crab and I are moving to reinforce Asir in guard the aft of the ship. Do we know how they managed to tear us from our travel prematurely?”_ After that, Elyas ended the line and opened one to Asir himself, the sounds of fighting could be made out through the wash of static. _“Fear not brother, we will reinforce your position soon.”_


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

"Ma'am!"
"Yes Jacob?"
The ex-guardsmen hurried towards her, his hand clamped to the high yield vox unit built into his helmet. "I'm picking up a distress single from the bridge, fragmented, but definitely the bridge"

She bit her lip in thought, they needed support and medics, but if they waited too long there would be no one less to save. She had never held the lives of a ships crew in her hands, and she knew soon she would hold the lives of more. She only hoped she would be able to take the decisions when it came to it, starting with this one.

"Very well, Thesus, we need the Apothecaries, remain here and keep broadcasting until they get here, I want you to hold this judgement, the life of this ship may be in your hands."

Without waiting for a response she turned and beckoned to the remains of her retinue, "Jacob, stay here with Thesus, you have the high yield vox and there are bound to be wounded on that bridge, Serric, stay with him." The two men nodded and moved back to join the marine. "The rest of you, with me..."

(OOC: sorry, I'm confused, which Marines were with me apart from Thesus, whoever the others were could they come with me please )


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Jacen Kanan*

Taking advantage of a lull in the ork`s focus, the astartes managed to free himself.

Jacen delivered a backhand to the ork`s cheek and followed through with a low kidney punch before rushing forward and pinning the brute to the wall. Even with only one arm, the beast was proving infuriatingly resilient. Jacen was not equipped with anything more than a knife, which would only inflict superficial damage and he was far too close to get a clear shot with his boltgun. 

With a tremendous surge of energy he lifted the ork off his feet against the wall. It started kicking, but while it did so it only broke its own toes on his armour and lessened its grip on his neck. 

'For the Emperor!' A voice sounded at the marine`s side. He saw a guard officer, no a commissar, leap forth and drive his power sword into the creature`s chest. Jacen could feel the tingling proximity of the blade through his gauntlet and was thankful the soldier had a good arm. The ork gurgled in its death throes and Jacen let it slide to the floor. 

'My Lord Astartes.' The commissar began with a bow. 'This area is secure by the Emperor`s will. May I humbly request your assistance in securing the bridge?' 

'I am no lord.' Jacen replied. 'You may address me as Brother Kanan. Did you say the bridge is in danger? What of the gravity generator, last I heard it was threatened.' 

'I`ve heard nothing on it Sir.' Was the reply. 'All I know is we`ve been requested to secure the bridge. Enemy is inbound, we can`t afford to lose control of the vessel now.' 

'This is true.' Jacen conceded. 'Very well Commissar, lead on.' 

As they travelled towards the bridge, Jacen opened the vox to general channel and called to the squad; 

'Brothers, I am heading towards the Bridge of the ship. What`s the situation at the gravity generator?'


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

The Lightning Claws hissed and sputtered in their bindings across Bjoric’s hands. Without the blessings of the Iron Priests, they were as wild animals on a loose chord. An echoing and spluttering and a horribly fresh stench of Ork flesh in the air coming from the air vents signalled incoming enemies. 

Bjoric flexed his arms aggressively. His new weapons’ frivolous rituals and worships could wait until Asir was with the warriors again and surely an offering drink of xenos blood would appease them until such a time.

Sure enough, one of the ceiling vents crashed to the floor followed by a disorderly rabble of green critters. Before the beasts even had a chance to stand, Bjoric leapt on to the mob and lunged both claws deeply in to the largest Ork’s brittle skull and from his head and mouth sputtered a foul bloody brown liquid. The comotion of the other Orks made balance difficult and Bjoric hopped off his fallen enemy. The lootas and Gretchin pests clambered to their feet, throwing their old nob leader off. Bjoric leapt in again for a second attack, hacking through two of the lootas standing side by side, a swift singing adamantium cutting precisely through their bodies. 

With the larger Orks dead, Bjoric could easily deal with the little Gretchin. However, his claws began stuttering and protesting again and he found himself unable to attack with them. As a Gretchin leapt at him, he could do little but boot the little beast out the way. The other ones began making pot shots at his armour with their crude little revolvers as his arms remained suspended against the will of the Lightning Claws. Sure enough, one hit a lucky strike right beneath his arm and he roared in frry. His genetic modifications would surely be able to deal with such a weak shot with time but this did naught to lessen the pain. Bjoric was overcome by fury, his own thundering will overpowering his claws. Enslaving their rebellious machine spirit under the roaring might of his temper, he thrust his arms back in to action and leapt upon the five Gretchin as they began to reload, crushing two of them under his hefty boots. Sweeping his claws up, he made short work of the others as their bloody messes were flung upwards, smacking the ceiling and leaving a rather colourful mark before falling back to the metallic flooring.

Bjoric dropped his arms and held his bullet wound in exhaustion as he turned his head to look at his new claws.
“We’d best have you sorted soon, aye?” he whispered to them.

"Jacob, stay here with Thesus, you have the high yield vox and there are bound to be wounded on that bridge, Serric, stay with him. The rest of you, with me..." He heard the Inquisitor speak in to his vox unit.

“This is Bjoric,’ he panted ‘I’m in the armoury Inquisitor, I’ll meet you further on near the ship’s deck.”

Shortening his claws, he placed his hands under the armoury door and thrust it open again in to the dead of space. Maglocking his boots to the ground, he continued outward through the torn-out door, heading towards the ship’s deck.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

The orks kept coming, it was as if there was no end to them. Asir's deadly servo-arms and power axe would keep them back, but for how long?

Blood was sprayed across his power axe as an Ork's head was spilt by the edge of his power axe, the greenskin did not have time to yell and slumped to the floor. In mid-fall another ork leapt over his comrade's body weilding a large dagger, it roared in fury and brought the dagger down.
Asir barely had time to react, while fighting all the other orks, as the dagger went straight into his bionic leg and became stuck within the joints. Asir gritted his teeth and the plasma cutter servo-arm went straight into the ork's chest and ignited it.

Ove rthe noise of battle Asir could make out the faint noise of the Vox: "Brother Asir, you have more orks inbound, do you require assistance..."

Asir shoved an axe-weilding ork out of the way and spoke into the vox, "Brother, the gravity generator-"
two bullets came from within the mob of orks and hit his power armour, both managed to draw blood.
"-is under attack! send help!"

Suddenly a large Ork shoved his way through the mob and swung a large axe straight at Asir, he managed to move out of the way just in time but the blade of the axe struck a blow on the generator.For a moment the gravity seemed to disappear and everyone was lifted off the ground, the generator was flashing warning lights and sending small sparks from where the axe had struck.
The generator seemed to stabilise and gravity returned, Asir took the opperuinty of the Ork's suprise to swing his axe and embed it within the ork's chest. It howled in pain and took a step back.
The other orks were desprate to try and get to Asir, their too many for him to deal with.
The large ork, enraged by his wound charged at Asir once more. His axe was knocked aside by the ork's and heading for the techmarine.

In the few moment she had left the techmarine drew his plasma pistol and fired it in the Ork's stomach.

The axe struck.
The Ork fell back.
Asir crumbled to the floor, his axe slid from his fingers.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Numitor was about to follow the Inquisitor when Asir's bio's dropped dangerously low. "Asir," he shouted into the vox, hoping that the techmarine would respond. When no responce came he turned to the Inquisitor who was already moving towards the bridge. "Maam," Numitor said politely "permission to go and assist techmarine Asir. He seems very close to death and I am getting no responce through the vox..."

(Sorry Jackinator, but I had already posted about helping Karak and his post makes it seem like he needs help urgently but if you want I'll stick with you for the rest of the update or until the GM decides otherwise.)


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

"Brother, the gravity generatoris under attack! send help!" 

Kayvaan did not hear the first part but he heard the second part "Asir! this is Kayvaan I am inbound!" as he ran forword he slapped a new magazen in his gun and fixed his knife to the tip of his gun a baynet. he came round a corner and ran into orks bolt gun up he roared the battle cry of the third company, his bolt gun singing its own war cry. 

bang, bang, bang, bang, 

a round every second left his gun as fast as he could pull the trigger each round maining, not killing, each dead ork flailing on the floor some by reflex discharing there whole gun magazine into there fellow orks killing more then if he killed them with his bolt gun him self.

even when he ran out of bullet in the magazine he did not stop, he reloaded even as he crashed into the orks, he sliced one ork open form hip to shoulder in short swing of his bolter he twisted round and drove the knife into the head of another ork he reload at last and ran to the gravity room. 

his bolt gun coughing every ork that stood in his way dead as he ran though the crowd of orks. he moved to fast though there ranks and as long as he kept moveing they could get a bead on him and,,,

suddenly the gravity went off and Kayvaan found him self peadling for a second till he started kicking off orks to get closer to the generator he pushed off his bolter spraying the whole timing both pushing him faster and killing orks at the same time.


"For the Emperore you leamon lime bastards!!" he yelled tehn te the gravity went back on and they dropped to the floor as did Kayvaan. he dropped on to his back but both stood up and tossed a frag grenad behind him which exploaded with a satisfing cry of orks behind him. the door way was ahead of him he sprinted to it to spun round and fired round, after round into the orks in the lead maining instead of killing once more. 

(a note, this entrence is behind Asir not the one he was watching when he fought the ork)

he spun round to see Asir fall beside the gaint ork "Asir!" he yelled and marched over to him firing the whole way, any ork that got between him and the fallen marine was either stabed or shot, or both. He soon stood over the fallen marine gun bellowing, but it was still too much for one marine no matter if his name was Kayvaan or Asir, they need aid.


----------

